# Winterliche Feierabendrunden Mainz



## nicoleII (4. November 2011)

Hallo Leute!

  Wer hat Lust auch im Herbst und Winter trotz Dunkelheit und KÃ¤lte an der frischen Luft etwas fÃ¼r die Kondition und Ausdauer zu tun? 

  Ein paar GoWa-Beinharte (u.a. hillfreak, Littlejohn, der wahre H., Ruderbock, Lampenschirm und natÃ¼rlich meinereiner ) mÃ¶chten die gewohnten Feierabendtreffs noch immer nicht ganz aufgeben und auch weiterhin abends gemeinsam radeln. 

  Dazu wechseln wir nun aber das Revier und treffen uns zukÃ¼nftig *in der Stadt am Schlosstor *(Schlosstor Mz Koord, Schlosstor Mz Foto), von wo wir zu Touren entlang des Rheins und Mains und durch die angrenzenden Gebiete aufbrechen (auf Ã¼berwiegend befestigten Wegen). 
  Der erste Wintertreff findet nÃ¤chste Woche *Dienstag um 18 Uhr *statt.
  NatÃ¼rlich ist wie immer anschlieÃend eine gesellige Einkehr vorgesehen!  

  Wir wÃ¼rden uns freuen, wenn sich weitere winterharte Biker unseren Touren anschlieÃen wÃ¼rden! (Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr. Helm und Beleuchtung sind selbstverstÃ¤ndlich und einen Ersatzschlauch, etc. habt ihr natÃ¼rlich auch dabei.)

  Achtet jedoch auf aktuelle EintrÃ¤ge hier und meldet Euch nach MÃ¶glichkeit auch an - denn ohne Meldung findet keine Tour statt! 

  Wir sehen uns! 

_i.A.
Nicole_

[FONT="]Bei dieser Gelegenheit mÃ¶chte ich auf den MTB-News.de [B]Winterpokal  [/B]hinweisen, der am Montag startet und der fÃ¼r den einen oder die andere vielleicht als Motivationshilfe ganz interessant sein kÃ¶nnteâ¦?[/FONT][/SIZE][I][SIZE=2][FONT="] 

---------------------[/FONT][/I]*

Nachtrag: *
Die Startzeit wurde um eine viertel Stunde verschoben, d.h. wir starten um *18:15 Uhr *(pÃ¼nktlich!). Ausserdem sind wir auch regelmÃ¤Ãig Donnerstags unterwegs. Also immer mal wieder hier ins Forum schauen. Und GÃ¤ste sind weiterhin jederzeit willkommen!_[FONT="]

[/FONT]_


----------



## uwe50 (5. November 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> [FONT="]Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich auf den MTB-News.de [B]Winterpokal  [/B]hinweisen, der am Montag startet und der für den einen oder die andere vielleicht als Motivationshilfe ganz interessant sein könnte?[/FONT][/SIZE][I][SIZE=2][FONT="] [/FONT][/I]



Hier können wir Beinhart-Teams zusammen stellen, deren Mitglieder sich in etwa das identische Pensum vorgenommen hat. 

ab Mo. 7.11.11 kann man schon mal Punkte sammeln. Die Teamzusammenstellung muss bis spätestens 21.11.11, 23:59 erfolgen.

Littlejohn hat das erste Beinhart-Team schon mal rgistriert. Wer schön, wenn wir 2 Teams zusammen bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> ...von wo wir zu Touren entlang des Rheins und Mains und durch die angrenzenden Gebiete aufbrechen (auf überwiegend befestigten Wegen).


Heißt das, ich könnte evtl. auch mit meinem Straßenrad, was ein altes MTB-Hardtail mit 1.6er Straßen-/Trekking-Bereifung ist, mitfahren? Für Schotterwege taugt das locker, sofern diese nicht ZU grob oder ausgewaschen sind. Ich habe momentan mein normales MTB-Hardtail in Mainz, überlege aber, ob ich es zu Trainingszwecken über das Wintersemester gegen das Straßenrad austausche, weil ich in der Zeit unter der Woche eh selten in den Wald fahre. Habe an Licht nur eine alte Sigma Mirage mit dem großen Akku und die passt nur ans Straßenrad, weil das andere keine Befestigung für einen Flaschenhalter hat...


----------



## Littlejohn (5. November 2011)

Das sollte ausreichen! 
Wir wollen die Radwanderwege an Rhein, Main und die Wege durch die Weinberge zwischen Mainz und Nierstein unter die Stollen nehmen.
Nichts Wildes!

Bis die Tage

Jochen


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... ein altes MTB-Hardtail mit 1.6er Straßen-/Trekking-Bereifung ist, mitfahren? ...


das reicht bekanntlich auch für den GoWa.

was für ein level fahrt Ihr auf ausphalt nicole?


----------



## der wahre H. (7. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das reicht bekanntlich auch für den GoWa.
> 
> was für ein level fahrt Ihr auf ausphalt nicole?




Wir bleiben im Grundlagenbereich. Wird so bei level 2+ liegen. Wichtig ist auch richtiges Einrollen in den ersten 20 - 30 Minuten.

Gruß

Helge


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2011)

komme DI mal zum punktesammeln und dummquatschen vorbei.


----------



## Ripman (7. November 2011)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, aber nächste Woche könnte es klappen. Wäre vielleicht ne schöne Alternative zum Spinning. Jedenfalls so lange nicht alles stein- und beingefroren (schreibt man das so?) ist 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## mathias (7. November 2011)

Wir bleiben im Grundlagenbereich. Wird so bei level 2+ liegen. 

So, spätestens jetzt ist klar Du fährst alleine

Grüße 
Mathias


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Radwanderwege an Rhein, Main und die Wege durch die Weinberge zwischen Mainz und Nierstein


Das klingt doch gut, perfekt für den Straßenhobel.




a.nienie schrieb:


> das reicht bekanntlich auch für den GoWa.


Wollte trotzdem sicherheitshalber nachfragen  Hätte anders lieber das normale Hardtail genommen und mir was für den Akku überlegt.




der wahre H. schrieb:


> ... Grundlagenbereich ... level 2+ ...


Was heißt das auf Deutsch für Normalsterbliche?  Habe mit Pulsuhren und so Kram nix am Hut...


Hätte mich ja direkt morgen auch mal angeschlossen, habe aber die Lampen zuhause vergessen (Wochenend-Pendler) und mit der kleinen LED-Kerze vom Stadt-Rad will ich nicht überland fahren.


----------



## nicoleII (8. November 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Wir bleiben im Grundlagenbereich. Wird so  bei level 2+ liegen.





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was heißt das auf Deutsch für Normalsterbliche?



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt - spätestens nach Mathias' Kommentar.  Aber ich werde es ja heute abend herausfinden und freue mich jetzt erstmal einfach nur auf eine kleine Tour mit netten Leuten!  Alles Weitere wird sich finden.

Bis heute abend!
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (8. November 2011)

ich vermute mal, das hat was mit den Beinhart-Level zutun Gucksduhier

Da Technik-Level max. 1 drin ist, 0 gibs ja nicht  sollte es sich um die Tempo-Level handeln.

Bis später

Jochen


----------



## der wahre H. (8. November 2011)

Auf der Clubseite ist für flaches Terrain kein Level angegeben. Also lassen wir uns überraschen. Da sind ja auch noch die Hammersteigungen in die Weinberge rein zum Erholen.


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2011)

wessen grundlage war das eigentlich?
egal, jochen hat eine gute linie gefunden.
hab dann noch ne stunde drangehängt.


----------



## Littlejohn (9. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wessen grundlage war das eigentlich?



War dann doch mehr eine Feierabendrunde als Grundlagentraining.



a.nienie schrieb:


> egal, jochen hat eine gute linie gefunden.



Danke!



a.nienie schrieb:


> hab dann noch ne stunde drangehängt.




*Am Donnerstag gibt es um 18:00Uhr einen weiteren Treff. 
Diesmal aber Grundlagentraining im mehr flacheren Gelände.*

Bis dann

Jochen


----------



## schiggyf (9. November 2011)

Auch wenns nicht ganz Grundlage war (zumindest die Hügel hoch) hats mir doch Spaß gemacht 
Das Weizen + die etwas verkochten Spagetti im Anschluß kamen auch ganz gut. Ich bin nächsten Di. auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Ach ja, Kompromißvorschlag zum Startzeitpunkt: Wenn es wieder Richtung Nackenheim geht würde ich gerne um 18:30 auf der Brücke zum Zementwerk (Weisenau) dazu stoßen. 4x Laubenheim - Innenstadt brauch ich nicht unbedingt. So interessant ist die Strecke nicht 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ripman (9. November 2011)

> *Am Donnerstag gibt es um 18:00Uhr einen weiteren Treff. *


Ich werde versuchen, dabei zu sein. Komme direkt von der Arbeit und hätte mein ToutTerrain dabei, das kann aber nur eingeschränkt Gelände. Dafür bin ich aber schon warmgefahren, wenn ich in Mainz ankomme 
Wartet Ihr u. U. 5 Minuten?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (9. November 2011)

Und leider schon die Absage, so ein Mist . Dann Dienstag.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2011)

Darf man mal fragen, wie lange ihr unterwegs wart und was ihr für ne Strecke gefahren seid (nicht wo, sondern wie viel ) ?

Trotz dem sehr netten Lampen-Angebot hab ich es gestern doch lieber sein gelassen und mich um meine kopfschmerzverursachenden Nackenverspannungen gekümmert...  War definitiv besser so.
Mal schauen, ob es morgen zeitlich passt...


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2011)

die eigentlich runde waren gute zwei stunden, meine ich.
km + hm hat jochen bestimmt aufgezeichnet.


----------



## Littlejohn (9. November 2011)

Es waren 33km mit ca 300hm.

Morgen wirds aber definitiv flacher mit ca genauso viele km.


----------



## hillfreak (9. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

morgen, Do., am Schlosstor, um 18 Uhr, bin ich (wie schon erwähnt)
zum ersten Mal dabei.

Bis morgen, viele Grüße Frank II


----------



## nicoleII (9. November 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> War dann doch mehr eine Feierabendrunde als Grundlagentraining.





schiggyf schrieb:


> Auch wenns nicht ganz Grundlage war (zumindest die Hügel hoch) hats mir doch Spaß gemacht



Dem schließe ich mich voll an!! (auch wenn ich bei den Anstiegen hinten einsam  vor mich hin geflucht und oben noch weiter rumgenööölt habe ) Danke Jochen für die Feierabendrunde!

Vielleicht bis morgen!
Nicole


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2011)

Ich weiß, ist bissl kurzfristig... aber hat jemand noch ne Lampe, die er mir für heute Abend leihen könnte?


----------



## nicoleII (12. November 2011)

Hey Jungs, 
die Feierabendrunde mit Euch hat wieder richtig Laune gemacht! Danke an Helge für's Guiden im Grundlagenbereich! Ich freu mich schon auf nächsten Dienstag!! 
Nicole


----------



## nicoleII (14. November 2011)

An alle, die morgen mitfahren möchten: 

Wir starten etwas später, d.h. Treffen am Dienstag um *18:15 *Uhr!

Bis morgen!
Nicole


----------



## Littlejohn (14. November 2011)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei.

Bis morgen

Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (14. November 2011)

Hallo 

ich bin dieses Mal auch dabei...
... und vielleicht schaffen wir es ja bis zum Spielbeginn zurück zu sein?

Bis später...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2011)

Ich bin dieses Mal auch dabei. Ich muss mir zwar noch überlegen, wie ich das logistisch mit dem Akku bzw. der Kabelverlegung löse, aber das steht bis morgen Abend


----------



## Ripman (15. November 2011)

Komme auch. Habe dafür extra meine Gewohnheiten geändert ;-))

CU

Jürgen


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2011)

wie war das jetzt? DI schnell, DO grundlage?


----------



## Ripman (15. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie war das jetzt? DI schnell, DO grundlage?



Ich hoffe, dass es eher im GA1-Bereich bleibt, will mich ja nicht mutwillig ins Unglück stürzen.


----------



## Littlejohn (15. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie war das jetzt? DI schnell, DO grundlage?



Also ich führe heute nicht! 
Somit solte es eigentlich Grundlage sein!


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2011)

... ich werde mal mit den schmalen reifen kommen. bis später.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Somit solte es eigentlich Grundlage sein!


Gut, sonst muss ich meine "Anmeldung" zurückziehen


----------



## Ripman (15. November 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Also ich führe heute nicht!
> Somit solte es eigentlich Grundlage sein!



GottseiDank  Wobei, wer ist denn dann der Guide? Helge? Dem kann man nicht trauen, wenn der von langsam redet.

@ Andreas: fährste neuerdings Rennrad ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> @ Andreas: fährste neuerdings Rennrad ???


ja, aber dafür alles


----------



## Littlejohn (15. November 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> GottseiDank  Wobei, wer ist denn dann der Guide? Helge? Dem kann man nicht trauen, wenn der von langsam redet.
> 
> @ Andreas: fährste neuerdings Rennrad ???



Hm, da frag doch mal die Mitfahrer von letzter Woche...
Donnerstag ist Helge sehr ordentlich gefahren...
Der Guide, mal schauen, lass Dich überraschen!


----------



## der wahre H. (15. November 2011)

Für alle noch nicht Eingeweihten:

Ab heute: Beginn um 18.15 Uhr.

Gruß

Helge


----------



## hillfreak (15. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wir sehen uns heute wieder bei unserer zweimal wöchentlich stattfindenden 

FeierabendWinterGrundlagenRUNDE o.ä.
um 18.15 Uhr am Schloßtor
am Fuße der Theodor-Heuß-Brücke auf der Mainzer Seite.

Bis nachher,
Viele Grüße Frank II


----------



## Ripman (15. November 2011)

Ohohhhh! Helge, ich ahnte es.

Bittebitte, hab Erbarmen 

Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst: I frei mi!

Und ... Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Apres-GA-Einheit-Einkehr? Und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## der wahre H. (15. November 2011)

Einkehr, na klar, aber mit Verstand. Her mit den Pommes. Heute vielleicht in der Holzstraße ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schiggyf (15. November 2011)

Kann heute leider nicht kommen. Hab gerade noch nen Auftrag reinbekommen.

Gruß an alle Glücklichen, die um 18:15 schon Rad fahren können


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2011)

Schee wars! Genau die richtige Feierabendrunde für diese Jahreszeit. Sogar mit Wald und kleinen Technik-Passagen  Und mein in einer Erste-Hilfe-Tasche mit Gurten an den Rahmen gezurrter Akku hat sogar gehalten, ich bin stolz 
Ich hoffe, die Einkehrer haben alle brav alkoholfreies Radler und Saftschorle getrunken?


----------



## Ripman (16. November 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Einkehr, na klar, aber mit Verstand. Her mit den Pommes. Heute vielleicht in der Holzstraße ?



Woran erinnert mich das bloß 



> Ich hoffe, die Einkehrer haben alle brav alkoholfreies Radler und Saftschorle getrunken?


Klar und kalorienarmen Handkäs mit Musik dazu, sehr lecker 

War gestern ne gelungene Runde durchs Ried, auch wenn man nicht sonderlich viel von der Landschaft gesehen hat. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde.

Vielen Dank und Gruß an Alle

Jürgen


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2011)

geschmeidiges rumrollen 
könnten wir uns darauf einigen, dass es bei dem schönen wetter pünktlich losgeht


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geschmeidiges rumrollen
> könnten wir uns darauf einigen, dass es bei dem schönen wetter pünktlich losgeht


Ja, sorry... näxtes Mal fahr ich zeitiger los


----------



## Littlejohn (16. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geschmeidiges rumrollen
> könnten wir uns darauf einigen, dass es bei dem schönen wetter pünktlich losgeht



Gib mir mühe


----------



## hillfreak (16. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

morgen, *Do., 17.11.2011, um 18.15 Uhr*, am Schlosstor
findet wir unsere nächste 
FeierabendWinterGrundlagenRUNDE
statt.

Bis morgen und viele frostige Grüße
 Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (17. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

es wäre schön, wenn sich für heute abend noch jemand anmelden
würde - weil alleine zu fahren fänd ich nur halb so schön.

Viele Grüße und (hoffentlich) bis heute Abend.
 Frank II


----------



## der wahre H. (17. November 2011)

Nicolle, Jochen und ich hatten doch schon zugesagt.

Gruß

Helge


----------



## Ruderbock (17. November 2011)

Ich kann wie vermutlich meistens schon wieder nicht, trainiert mal ein bisschen für mich mit, ich hätte es nötig!!

Euch viel Spass, immerhin noch kein Schnee und vermutlich auch nicht nass
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (17. November 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Nicolle, Jochen und ich hatten doch schon zugesagt.



Ach, hatte ich das?    Na gut, dann heute wieder biken mit Euch (freu!) anstatt 'Alternatives Training' mit anderen ... (immer dieser Gruppenzwang... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Ich kann allerdings nicht versichern, dass ich es zeitlich schaffe, also nicht zu lange warten, wenn ich nicht halbwegs pünktlich da sein sollte!!



Ruderbock schrieb:


> Ich kann wie vermutlich meistens schon wieder nicht,


Schade! Aber der Winter ist ja noch lang - irgendwann klappt es sicher mal!

Grüße
Nicole


----------



## Littlejohn (17. November 2011)

Also ich hatte definitiv zu gesagt!


Ruderbock schrieb:


> Ich kann wie vermutlich meistens schon wieder  nicht...


Ja Schade, es kommen aber noch mehr Dienstage und Donnerstage!!

Bis später

Jochen


----------



## Ripman (17. November 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Ja Schade, es kommen aber noch mehr Dienstage und Donnerstage!!
> 
> Bis später
> 
> Jochen



Hoffentlich bald auch wieder Wärmere )


----------



## schiggyf (17. November 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bald auch wieder Wärmere )


Der Sommer 2017 soll ganz schön werden 

Ich probiere auch mal zu kommen. Aber bitte nicht warten


----------



## Littlejohn (21. November 2011)

Morgen um *18:15 Uhr* stehen Nicole, FrankII und meinereiner wieder am Treffpunkt! Wenn noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat, einfach hinkommen!
Alles andere steht im ersten Beitrag.


----------



## Luzie (21. November 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2011)

Me too  Und diesmal gelobe ich pünktlich am Start zu sein.


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2011)

möglicherweise


----------



## Littlejohn (23. November 2011)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen für eine Donnerstagsrunde sind Morgen verhindert.

Dienstag 18:15 Uhr sind wir wieder dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (28. November 2011)

Steht die Ausfahrt morgen Abend? Dann wäre ich mal wieder dabei.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Littlejohn (28. November 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Steht die Ausfahrt morgen Abend? Dann wäre ich mal wieder dabei.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



Jup, die Ausfahrt steht!

Bis Morgen

Jochen


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2011)

wie jetzt? stehen oder fahren?
bis morgen.


----------



## Ripman (28. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie jetzt? stehen oder fahren?
> bis morgen.



Dann doch lieber beim Fahren frieren als beim Stehen


----------



## Littlejohn (28. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie jetzt? stehen oder fahren?
> bis morgen.



Sie steht solange am Treffpunkt, bis wir losfahren...


----------



## Ripman (28. November 2011)

Dann rechnet mal mit mir.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie jetzt? stehen oder fahren?
> bis morgen.


Nimm doch den Singlespeeder, dann kannst du beides haben 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Luzie (29. November 2011)

Ich bin um 18:15 auch wieder mit am Start...

bis später


----------



## der wahre H. (29. November 2011)

Bin doch da. 

FrankII hat sich für heute eine Route ausgedacht.

Bis dann.

Helge


----------



## Ripman (29. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die heutige Runde, war wieder sehr gelungen. Weiter so!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Littlejohn (29. November 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die heutige Runde, war wieder sehr gelungen. Weiter so!
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Bis Donnerstag um 18:15Uhr, da geht es weiter!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2011)

Die Runde war gut, das Schnitzel war lecker, mein Akku hat nach der Schonfrist wieder einwandfrei bis nachhause durchgehalten und meinem Knie (kleine Schramme auf der Innenseite) gehts auch gut 

Wenn ich mich nach geballtem Mathe-Massaker am Donnerstag noch aufraffen kann, bin ich wieder dabei - wie besprochen...


----------



## nicoleII (1. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, ich schaffe es heute wohl nicht rechtzeitig ... 

Euch viel Vergnüngen und bis morgen abend!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2011)

Schade! War schön heut, total mild -> kniefrei  Das Tempo war zwar _zügig_, aber nie so, dass ich zu sehr keulen musste, also genau richtig  (38km/ca. 2,5h inkl. Anfahrt)


----------



## Littlejohn (2. Dezember 2011)

@ Nicole: Schade!
Hat wieder Spaß gemacht! 
Aufgrund der Mitfahrer hat sich diesmal eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von ca. 20km/h bei ca.32km ergeben.


----------



## der wahre H. (2. Dezember 2011)

War genau richtig. Jochen, vielen Dank für das Austüffteln neuer Wege mit unvermuteten waghalsigen Einlagen.

Nächsten Dienstag geht es in etwas welligeres Terrain. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (2. Dezember 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> War genau richtig. Jochen, vielen Dank für das Austüffteln neuer Wege mit unvermuteten waghalsigen Einlagen.
> 
> Nächsten Dienstag geht es in etwas welligeres Terrain. Schaun wir mal.



Ok, ok das mit dem "auf der Schiene fahren" überlasse ich zukünftig den Leuten die es können...


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> War genau richtig. Jochen, vielen Dank für das Austüffteln neuer Wege mit unvermuteten waghalsigen Einlagen.


Ja, hat er echt gut ausgesucht. Und seine/eure Actioneinlage war echt ein Highlight!  Ich hab auf dem Heimweg auch noch einen kleinen Stunt hingelegt... diese "Metallrohr-Schleusen" (hat sowas einen Namen...?) am Eingang zum Rosengarten sind verdammt eng 




der wahre H. schrieb:


> Nächsten Dienstag geht es in etwas welligeres Terrain. Schaun wir mal.


Ohje, das klingt anstrengend... ich sollte am Wochenende wohl echt die schnelleren Reifen einpacken 




Littlejohn schrieb:


> Ok, ok das mit dem "auf der Schiene fahren" überlasse ich zukünftig den Leuten die es können...


Vorsicht Kalauer: das Liteville ist klasse, läuft wie auf Schienen


----------



## a.nienie (2. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... diese "Metallrohr-Schleusen" *(hat sowas einen Namen...?)* am Eingang zum Rosengarten sind verdammt eng


radfahrersperre, denn die sind dort verboten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> radfahrersperre, *denn die sind dort verboten.*


Schon klar. Absichtlich würde ich da auch nicht rumfahren. Bin diesen Weg (von der Eisenbahnbrücke direkt zurück Richtung Hechtsheim) vorher noch nie gefahren und hab mich einfach grob nach der Himmelsrichtung orientiert. Verbotsschilder hatte ich da keine gesehen und ne Radfahrersperre gabs vorher auch nicht. Hatte bis ich am Ausgang war gar nicht gewusst, WO ich genau war...


----------



## a.nienie (2. Dezember 2011)

nicht so ernst nehmen... das gute: breite kinderwagen passen nicht durch *hähä*


----------



## Ripman (3. Dezember 2011)

Hab Lichttechnisch noch ein wenig aufgrüstet und bin daher schon sehr auf Dienstag gespannt.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Littlejohn (4. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hab Lichttechnisch noch ein wenig aufgrüstet und bin daher schon sehr auf Dienstag gespannt.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!
Bis Dienstag...

Jochen


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hab Lichttechnisch noch ein wenig aufgrüstet und bin daher schon sehr auf Dienstag gespannt.


dito. Endlich kann die Halogen-Kerze und der Bleiakku weg.  Ich hoffe nur, dass es halbwegs trocken bleibt da ich keine wirklich regentauglichen Klamotten in MZ habe...


----------



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!
> Bis Dienstag...
> 
> Jochen




Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2011)

Also in der Wohnung ist sie schonmal gut hell


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2011)

also Du fährst mit der lichterkette um den rahmen?
glaube ich fahr doch mit, nur um das zu sehen.


----------



## der wahre H. (5. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hab Lichttechnisch noch ein wenig aufgrüstet und bin daher schon sehr auf Dienstag gespannt.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen





Da werden wir wohl mal auf die dunkle Seite der Macht fahren müssen.

Ein Lichterkranz wäre dort natürlich auch hilfreich.


----------



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also Du fährst mit der lichterkette um den rahmen?
> glaube ich fahr doch mit, nur um das zu sehen.



Muhahahah!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also Du fährst mit der lichterkette um den rahmen?
> glaube ich fahr doch mit, nur um das zu sehen.


Ne Kette gehört, sofern sie nicht dafür degacht ist, über Zahnräder zu laufen, um den Hals


----------



## Littlejohn (6. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ne Kette gehört, sofern sie nicht dafür degacht ist, über Zahnräder zu laufen, um den Hals



Also trägst Du die Lichterkette nicht am Rahmen sondern um deinen Hals??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bis Später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2011)

vielleicht finde ich noch ein stück tannebaum + ein teelicht, so für die stimmung


----------



## Ripman (6. Dezember 2011)

Und dann direkt auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und Glühwein tanken


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Also trägst Du die Lichterkette nicht am Rahmen sondern um deinen Hals??


Ich könnte ja auch einen auf Jesus machen und die Kette am Kopf, respektive Helm tragen  (hoffentlich ist hier niemand übermäßig gläubig...?)




a.nienie schrieb:


> ein teelicht


Willst du meine Mirage haben? 




Ripman schrieb:


> Und dann direkt auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und Glühwein tanken


Eigentlich müsste man ja vorher tanken, nicht dass einem unterwegs der Sprit ausgeht


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja auch einen auf Jesus machen und die Kette am Kopf, respektive Helm tragen  (hoffentlich ist hier niemand übermäßig gläubig...?)


üb schon mal den text
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVHrIZtZ0e4"]Soundgarden karaoke   Jesus Christ Pose      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## nicoleII (6. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Und dann direkt auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und Glühwein tanken


hihi, genau so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht! 

Also heute passend zum Nikolaustag eine besinnliche und stimmungsvolle Ausfahrt mit wahlweise Lichterketten oder -kränzen, Tannenzweigen und Teelichtern o.ä. und anschließend zum Glühweinstand? Hört sich gut an! 

Dann bis heute Abend!* 
Nicole


_*hoffentlich! - wie immer: nicht warten!_


----------



## hillfreak (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

auch heute, 06.12.2011, um 18.15 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ Mainz
findet wieder unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde statt.

Bis nachher, viele NIKOLAUS-Grüße
 Frank II


----------



## Ripman (6. Dezember 2011)

Schee wars wieder. Dunkel, nicht zu kalt, nette Gesellschaft und ein Vorfahrer, der jederzeit wusste, wo es lang geht.

Danke schön!

CU

Jürgen

@Nicole: Vielen Dank für die Überraschung


----------



## nicoleII (8. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Schee wars wieder.


Das war es!  Verrückte mit weihnachtlicher Deko (ihr seid einfach klasse ), ein seltener Gast und eine schöne Runde bei zügigem Tempo mit ungewöhnlichem Einstieg ins wellige Gelände mit supertollen Ausblicken bei bester Fernsicht - danke Helge!

Bis morgen bzw. heute abend!
_Nicole_


----------



## Littlejohn (8. Dezember 2011)

Dienstag hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht, also bin ich heute auch wieder dabei. 

*Bis um 18:15Uhr!
*​
@ Nicole: auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön für die Überraschung!


----------



## hillfreak (8. Dezember 2011)

@ Nicole: Vielen DANK nochmals für die NIKOLAUSÜberraschung.

Hallo Leute,

unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde findet
*heute, 08.12.2011*
*um 18.15 Uhr, am Schlosstor/ Mainz*
statt.

Bis nacher, viele Grüße  Frank II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schiggyf (8. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend winterliche Feierabendradler,

ich hock mal wieder im Büro und komme nicht weg 

Werde aber heute Abend mit dem Crosser noch ne Runde drehen (Technik-Level 0, Tempo-Level 4+  )

Viel Spaß bei Eurer Runde.


----------



## Littlejohn (8. Dezember 2011)

schiggyf schrieb:


> Werde aber heute Abend mit dem Crosser noch ne Runde drehen (Technik-Level 0, Tempo-Level 4+  )
> 
> Viel Spaß bei Eurer Runde.



Danke den den Spaß hatten wir!
Dir auch viel Spaß auf Deiner Runde!

Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja nächste Woche mal wieder mit zu fahren!

Bis dann

Jochen


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Dezember 2011)

Sehr rund war unsere Runde heute (laut GPS-Log) nicht. Aber es lief trotzdem alles rund. Lag wohl an der geselligen Runde  Und ich habe (verdutztestens!) festgestellt, wie schnell man doch in Eltville ist.

Schon mal ein schönes Wochenende an alle und bis nächsten Dienstag  Der ist dann wohl auch schon mein letzter für dieses Jahr... wie die Zeit vergeht!


----------



## Lampenschirm (10. Dezember 2011)

Japp die "runde" war ganz lustig und ich bin froh dass ich euch erwischt habe nachdem es Dienstag missglückt ist und ich nächsten di vtl auch wieder ausfalle :-(


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter morgen einigermaßen hält. Nässe/Dreck von unten ist ja kein Thema, aber Nässe von oben mag ich einfach nicht. Außerdem wollte ich meine schöne Lichterkette (ja, Conrad hat am Freitag endlich geliefert!) an den Tannenzweigen anbringen, die ist aber nur für Indoor-Benutzung geeignet


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2011)

ach komm, bei den geschätzten 9volt bitzelt das höchstens ein bisschen.


----------



## Littlejohn (12. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter morgen einigermaßen hält. Nässe/Dreck von unten ist ja kein Thema, aber Nässe von oben mag ich einfach nicht. ...



Dem schließe ich mich an!

Morgen den *13.12.2011* findet wieder eine winterliche Feierabendrunde statt
*
Treffpunkt um 18.15 Uhr, am Schlosstor/ Mainz*

 Bis dann

Jochen


----------



## Ripman (12. Dezember 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Morgen den *13.12.2011* findet wieder eine winterliche Feierabendrunde statt
> *
> Treffpunkt um 18.15 Uhr, am Schlosstor/ Mainz*
> 
> ...



Dann rechne mal mit meiner Teilnahme.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2011)

bin heute spät dran. nicht auf mich warten, ich guck mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (13. Dezember 2011)

Muss meine Teilnahme leider absagen, scheine mir einen Magen-Darm-Erreger angelacht zu haben. An Radfahren ist so nicht zu denken.

Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich gleich :kotz: muss 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## nicoleII (13. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> [...] scheine mir einen Magen-Darm-Erreger angelacht zu haben. An Radfahren ist so nicht zu denken.


Oh, oh, das ist aber gar nicht gut... Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung! Und hoffentlich bist du am Sonntag wieder fit!

Mal sehen, wie die Witterungslage heute abend ist - zu viel Nässe von oben brauche ich nämlich auch nicht (sonst verliere ich meinen bisher erfolgreichen Survivalkampf zwischen all den kränkelnden Leuten um mich herum nachher doch noch ...)

Grüße 
Nicole


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ach komm, bei den geschätzten 9volt bitzelt das höchstens ein bisschen.


Bei (nicht geschätzten) 2,4V wirds nicht mal bitzeln. Aber das Teil ist klassischer Made-in-China-Billigschrott und ich würds gern nach der Ausfahrt auch noch verwenden 


@ Jürgen: Ohje, na dann mal gute Besserung. Auf dass du bald wieder "dicht" bist!


Was das Wetter angeht: bisher siehts ja brauchbar aus... ich hätte diese Woche notfalls auch regentaugliche Kleidung hier, nur der Helm hat eben "undichte Stellen". Hoffen wir das Beste! Ich wäre nämlich auch froh, wenn ich im Survivalkampf Sieger bleiben könnte


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2011)

das klingt ja nach einem feinen wettstreit.
wer heute mitfährt und DO noch gesund ist gewinnt...

sir vival


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2011)

Also wenns was zu gewinnen gibt, bin ich dabei. Du sponsorst den Siegern am Donnerstag dann selbstgebackene Plätzchen? Das ist aber lieb von dir 

Nochmal zum Wetter: wir sollten uns eher südlich orientieren, wenn wir den Regen meiden wollen. Aktuelle Prognose sagt, dass zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr ein Regenband durchzieht, Verlauf des Zentrums etwas nördlich von Mainz.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Du sponsorst den Siegern am Donnerstag dann selbstgebackene Plätzchen? Das ist aber lieb von dir


Ihr dicken kinder von landau seid auch vom stamme nimm, wie?

plätzchen backen steht nicht im katechismus des coolseins (max goldt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ihr dicken kinder von landau seid auch vom stamme nimm, wie?
> 
> plätzchen backen steht nicht im katechismus des coolseins (max goldt)


Dicke Kinder... olle Kamellen! Wenn ICH in deinen Augen dick bin, will ich nicht wissen, wie "dünn" bei dir aussieht  Und nix "Stamme Nimm", ich ess einfach gern Plätzchen 
Und ICH fand Plätchenbacken schon immer cool, dafür brauch ich keinen Katechismus 


Dass das Wetter natürlich auf die Prognosen schei$$t, war ja klar  wenn in 20 Min nix von oben kommt, fahr ich los, andernfalls lass ichs sein...


----------



## Littlejohn (13. Dezember 2011)

@Ripman: Gute Besserung!!
Es ist eine Tour Südlich von Mainz angedacht.
Im Moment ist es in der Altstadt trocken von oben!

Bis gleich


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja, hier auch. Ich pack gerade mein Zeug und mach mich dann auf den Weg...


----------



## nicoleII (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey Mädels! 

Die Runde heute war echt klasse! Eher flach aber sehr abwechslungsreich - und das mit einem kleinen Haufen wetterfester Leute - hat total Spaß gemacht! Danke Jochen für die schöne Tour  (Die Tatsache, dass wir die Regenfront dann doch zweimal gekreuzt haben, die spritzigen Pfützendurchfahrten und die ein oder anderere rutschige Stelle haben der Tour heute sicher noch das gewisse "Esprit" gegeben ... )

Ich freue mich auf Donnerstag! (da soll's ja wieder etwas welliger werden)

Nicole

P.S.:
wie war das jetzt mit den Plätzchen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2011)

Na zum Glück wars heute wieder flach! Welliges Gelände hätte ich in den warmen Klamotten nicht ausgehalten...  War jedenfalls wieder ne schöne Runde, diesmal die Version ohne vermeidbare, unflowige Offroad-Passagen - gut so Jochen! 

Für Donnerstag siehts auch eher wieder nass aus, ich denke, da werde ich mich dann enthalten. Daher, auch an alle heute nicht Anwesenden, schonmal schöne Feiertage und guten Rutsch! (letzteren aber bitte nicht aufm Rad, wenns geht!)

Sollte sich in den kommenden 3-4 Wochen jemand zum biken in die Südpfalz verirren, darf er sich gerne melden 

PS: Ich hab keinen Ofen hier im Studi-Wohn-Klo-Bunker, dafür muss jemand anders sorgen...


----------



## a.nienie (14. Dezember 2011)

schöne tour bei bestem englischen badewetter. danke jochen.


----------



## der wahre H. (14. Dezember 2011)

Da zeigen sich doch die echten Beinharten.

Diese Runde wird noch zum "Winterflachklassiker", zumal die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit trotz der Wetterverhältnisse nicht niedriger gewesen ein dürfte; natürlich immer im Grundlagenbereich.

Dank an Jochen für die Streckentüftelarbeit und sichere Durchquerung.

LG  Helge


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Da zeigen sich doch die echten Beinharten.


Und dafür muss man nicht mal ein Beinharter sein 




der wahre H. schrieb:


> Diese Runde wird noch zum "Winterflachklassiker", zumal die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit trotz der Wetterverhältnisse nicht niedriger gewesen ein dürfte; natürlich immer im Grundlagenbereich.


Die Runde hat auch echt das Zeug zum Klassiker!  Gewisse Variationen kann man ja über die Zeit noch austesten...
Aber wieso "trotz" des Wetters? Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ihr ab dem Einsetzen des zweiten Gusses versucht habt, unter dem Regen durch zu fahren  Für so Geschwindigkeiten reicht meine "Grundlage" leider noch nicht aus...


PS: mjam!


----------



## Littlejohn (15. Dezember 2011)

Freut mich das Euch die Runde gefallen hat! Mir hat es wieder viel Spaß gemacht, trotz oder besonders wegen der widrigen Umstände...

Naja, beim zweiten Regenguß wurde es mir dann doch etwas unangenehm... und wollte nur noch ins Trockene

Der Durchschnitt lag bei 19,2km/h bei 34,5km. 

Viel Spaß bei der heutigen Runde! Ich würde ja gerne FrankII seine Runde mitfahren, aber die Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma ist auch eine gute Abwechslung.


----------



## hillfreak (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde findet
*heute, 15.12.2011*
*um 18.15 Uhr, am Schlosstor/ Mainz*
statt.

Bis nacher, viele Grüße 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Frank I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin vorhin so um 5 nach 6 auf dem Heimweg von der Stadt am Treffpunkt vorbei gefahren, war aber noch keiner da. 

Wetter schaut ja heute etwas beständiger aus


----------



## nicoleII (16. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin vorhin so um 5 nach 6 auf dem Heimweg von der Stadt am Treffpunkt vorbei gefahren, war aber noch keiner da.
> 
> Wetter schaut ja heute etwas beständiger aus



Tja, wärste noch mal mitgefahren! Das Wetter war tatsächlich passabel - nur auf der Höhe auf dem freien Feld bei ordentlich (Gegen-)Wind und Regen war's etwas unangenehm.
Danke Frank für's Guiden!

Nächsten Dienstag geht's wieder rund (oder auch nur hin und her oder so) 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sollte sich in den kommenden 3-4 Wochen jemand zum biken in die Südpfalz verirren, darf er sich gerne melden


Hhm, mal schauen ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Tja, wärste noch mal mitgefahren!


Ich war mit meiner City-Möhre unterwegs und nicht in Sportbekleidung... das hätten weder ich noch das Rad (an dem alles wackelt, knarzt und gammelt) unbeschadet überstanden  Hatte auch noch zu tun, von daher...


Wegen Pfalz-Biken: einfach rechtzeitig ne PN schreiben


----------



## hillfreak (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde findet
*morgen, 20.12.2011*
*um 18.15 Uhr, am Schlosstor/ Mainz*
statt.

Viele Grüße, bis morgen abend
 Frank II


----------



## Ripman (20. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht wirds ja ne Ausfahrt im Schnee, schaun mer mal. Ich versuche auf jeden Fall dabei zu sein.

Bis denne

Jürgen


----------



## a.nienie (20. Dezember 2011)

noch sind es hier plusgerade. 
bin etwas unschlüssig, ob ich später lust habe auf angefrorenem rumzurutschen
...


----------



## nicoleII (20. Dezember 2011)

überfrierende Nässe muss wirklich nicht sein - keine Ahnung wie's in einer oder zwei Stunden ausschaut, aber ich probier's mal
bis gleich!


----------



## der wahre H. (20. Dezember 2011)

Einen Versuch wär´s wert, aber nur im Tal bleiben.


----------



## Ripman (20. Dezember 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Einen Versuch wär´s wert, aber nur im Tal bleiben.



... und möglichst auf befestigten Wegen ...

Bis gleich

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie sah es denn heute Nachmittag in MZ aus? Ich war heute Vormittag nochmal kurz da, weil ich mein Rad nachhause geholt habe, da bin ich noch durch 10-15cm astreinen Schnee gepflügt (wo er noch unberührt war).  Hier in Landau hatte es nur max. 2-3cm und die haben dem folgenden Regen nicht sehr lange stand gehalten  Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich euch ja schon mächtig beneidet, weil ich dachte, dass die Abendrunde sicher spaßig wird. Aber wenn es über Tag noch siffig wurde... vielleicht doch nicht  Allerdings hab ich mir beim Park-Wiesen-Cross Lust auf ne Runde Schneebiken mit hemmungslosem Herumgerutsche im Wald geholt - nur schade, dass hier im Süden auch im Wald nicht mal genug Schnee für sowas vorhanden ist 

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass ihr - wie auch immer - heute Abend eine schöne Runde hattet und sich niemand geschmissen hat.


----------



## Littlejohn (20. Dezember 2011)

Das hoffe ich auch!

Bin gerade von der Arbeit gekommen, die Wege waren meistens frei, manche sahen festgetretten oder leicht überfroren aus. Waren aber gut fahrbar.

Bin mal gespannt wie es den andern ergangen ist


----------



## Ripman (20. Dezember 2011)

War wieder eine schöne, flotte, feuchtfröhliche Runde. Vielen Dank an Frank (upps, reimt sich) )

Schöne Weihnachten und vielleicht bis kommende Woche.

CU

Jürgen

@Smubob und Littlejohn: war untenrum reichlich feucht, aber durch die leichten Plusgrade gut erträglich. Morgen dürfte von der weissen "Pracht" nicht mehr viel übrig sein.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2011)

hat spass gemacht.

ob ich doch mal ein schutzblech...

gegen ende hat es etwas geknirscht unter den reifen (an der bahnlinie). etwas rutschen und jede menge schlaglöcher inklusive. 
keine stürze.

und jetzt feste festen


----------



## nicoleII (21. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank an Frank und den zeitweisen Co-Guide Jürgen für die gestrige tolle Runde! Das hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht! 

Aber so nass von unten wie gestern, war es bisher echt noch nicht... Vormittags war es hier wirklich richtig klasse - eine dicke griffige Schneeschicht und dazu noch Sonnenschein, das war ein echtes Winterwonderland  - aber davon waren abends fast nur noch Schneematsch und unzählige riesige Pfützen übrig  ...

Auch für morgen ist wieder eine Feierabendrunde angedacht (wenn das Wetter mitspielt - aber bisher sind wir ja bei jedem Wetter gefahren ). 
Wer also Lust hat, vor den Feiertagen nochmal in netter Gesellschaft die Beine zu bewegen und frische Luft zu tanken, kommt einfach vorbei!

Bis dann!
_Nicole_


----------



## Ripman (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich schaue mal, derzeit hätte ich schon Lust und die Wettervorhersage ist auch OK. Muss zu Hause nur mal nachschauen, ob meine Schuhe wieder trocken sind 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (21. Dezember 2011)

FrankII und meine Wenigkeit werden auch mitfahren 

Bis morgen

Jochen


----------



## der wahre H. (22. Dezember 2011)

Jochen hast Du Dir was ausgedacht oder soll ich eine Runde anbieten ? Ob flach oder wellig können wir dann vor der Abfahrt nach dem Befinden der Teilnehmer entscheiden.


----------



## Littlejohn (22. Dezember 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Jochen hast Du Dir was ausgedacht oder soll ich eine Runde anbieten ? Ob flach oder wellig können wir dann vor der Abfahrt nach dem Befinden der Teilnehmer entscheiden.



Ich hätte etwas aus der Kategorie welliges (aber moderat  ).
Flach zwar auch etwas, aber nichts neues...

Sollten wir sonst am Treffpunkt beschnacken.


----------



## Ripman (22. Dezember 2011)

Könnte meine Ortskenntnisse auch noch in die Waagschale werfen und mal ne (fast) ganz andere Richtung als sonst vorschlagen.


----------



## Littlejohn (22. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Könnte meine Ortskenntnisse auch noch in die Waagschale werfen und mal ne (fast) ganz andere Richtung als sonst vorschlagen.



Solche Unterstützung ist immer Willkommen!  

Bis Später


----------



## Littlejohn (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke Jürgen fürs Guiden! 
Hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht!

Wünsche auf diesem Wege allen ein Frohes Weihnachstfest!


----------



## Ripman (22. Dezember 2011)

Mir hat die " Variante" auch gefallen, gerne wieder.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## der wahre H. (23. Dezember 2011)

Gute Idee, Jürgen. Gerne auch mal anders rum.

Geruhsame Feiertage.


----------



## Ripman (23. Dezember 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Gerne auch mal anders rum.



Hab schon die "Rückrunde" weitgehend ausgetüftelt. Mal sehen was Jochen noch dazuerfindet, bin schon ganz gespannt 

Wegen der Feiertage: dito und viele Grüße an Moni!


----------



## Littlejohn (23. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hab schon die "Rückrunde" weitgehend ausgetüftelt. Mal sehen was Jochen noch dazuerfindet, bin schon ganz gespannt



Geh nächste Woche auf Erkundungsfahrt! Dann schauen wir weiter...
Damit Du nicht noch einen Herzkasper vor Spannung bekommst, habe ich Dir eine PM mit weiteren Infos geschickt, aber nicht weitersagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (23. Dezember 2011)

Jochen, Du hast Post.


----------



## nicoleII (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke Jürgen für die gestrige Tour! Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht, mit Euch am kalendarischen Winteranfang (d.h. ab jetzt werden die Tage wieder länger!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) durch die nasse und matschige Landschaft zu rollen! 
*
Ich wünsche allen Feierabendrunden-Mitfahrern schöne Weihnachten und erholsame Feiertage!*



​Bis die Tage ... ​ _Nicole_


----------



## hillfreak (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Euch allen ein SCHÖNES WEIHNACHTSFEST !

Bis nächsten Dienstag, 27.12.2011,
viele weihnachtlich-beinharte Grüße
 Frank II


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte es hier ja schon mal allgemein geschrieben, nun nochmal was konkreteres:

Wenn jemand am *2. Weihnachtsfeiertag* noch nichts vor hat und sich mit dem Gedanken an eine *Pfälzerwald-Runde* anfreunden kann, möge er sich bei mir melden!  Das Wetter soll ja recht gut werden und im Wald sollte es ohnehin schon weitestgehend trocken sein (großer Vorteil des Waldbodens hier). Habe derzeit noch nichts genaues geplant, wollte aber so ~2 Berge fahren, also grob 600 - 900Hm *bei gediegenem Tempo*. Wo und was genau gefahren wird, könnte ich noch an die Wünsche eventueller Mitfahrer anpassen, es sollte natürlich in meiner Heimatregion zwischen Madenburg und Stabenberg liegen. Von lässig flowig bis rumpelig hart ist hier jedenfalls alles möglich  

Ansonsten allen noch schöne und geruhsame Feiertage!  Bei mir ist morgen erstmal familiäres Bauchvollschlagen angesagt 

PS: ich bin diese Woche keine einzige Abendrunde gefahren... ich bin regelrecht auf Entzug


----------



## hillfreak (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

erst einmal FROHE WEIHNACHTEN !

Morgen, Dienstag, 27.12.2011, ab Schlosstor/ Mainz

um -ausnahmsweise-  *18.30 Uhr*

findet wieder eine winterliche Feierabendrunde
statt.

Wer mitmachen möchte, der möge sich bitte anmelden.

Bis morgen,
viele Grüße  Frank II


----------



## Caprifischer (26. Dezember 2011)

Ei da bin ich doch glatt debei wenns nit reent...

Bis morsche dann Frank, entweder bei Dir oder vorm Schloßtor...

Gruß Werner W.


----------



## Volker65 (27. Dezember 2011)

Komme heute auch mal vorbei .
Gruß Volker


----------



## nicoleII (28. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank Frank für die ausgedehnte Abendrunde! Hat wieder Spaß gemacht! Und schön, dass auch mal (wieder) ein paar neue Gesichter / seltene Gäste dabei waren! 
(Und nochmals Sorry, für's gelegentliche Vorpreschen...- aber zum Schluss war es ja schon ganz schön spät und die meisten wollten doch schnell heim, oder hatte ich das falsch verstanden?)
Bis morgen!


----------



## Littlejohn (28. Dezember 2011)

Um welche Uhrzeit denn morgen?

Wäre auch mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der wahre H. (28. Dezember 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Um welche Uhrzeit denn morgen?
> 
> Wäre auch mit dabei.



Natürlich wie immer um 18.15 Uhr.


----------



## hillfreak (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde findet
*morgen, 29.12.2011,*
*um 18.15 Uhr, am Schlosstor/ Mainz*
statt.

Bis morgen, viele Grüße 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Frank II 	

P.S. Am letzten Di. war es ausnahmsweise um 18.30 Uhr...;-)


----------



## Ripman (29. Dezember 2011)

Komme.


----------



## Achim (29. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Ripman (29. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank an unseren heutigen Anführer, der wieder ein wahres Feuerwerk an mehr oder weniger bekannten Verbindungen im sogenannten "Vortaunus-Land" abgebrannt hat.  Einzig der doofe Wind hat ein klein wenig gestört.

Freue mich schon auf viele weitere gemeinsame Ausflüge mit allen Beteiligten.

Auf ein gutes, neues Jahr.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Littlejohn (29. Dezember 2011)

Mir hats auch wieder sehr gefallen. Danke Helge fürs Guiden!
Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr! Guten Rusch und alles Gute für 2012!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (30. Dezember 2011)

Das war wieder ein sehr schöne Runde! Vielen Dank Helge!


 *Ich wünsche allen Feierabendradlern*
*einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes neues Jahr!

*





Ich freue mich auf viele weitere spaßige Touren mit Euch in 2012! 

_Nicole_ 



 @ Littlejohn: Habe gestern auf dem Heimweg ein paar alte Schienen ausfindig gemacht  und auch eine nette Akrobatikeinlage hingelegt ... - holla!  ​


----------



## Littlejohn (30. Dezember 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> @ Littlejohn: Habe gestern auf dem Heimweg ein paar alte Schienen ausfindig gemacht  und auch eine nette Akrobatikeinlage hingelegt ... - holla!  ​



Na, hoffentlich haste Dir nicht weh getan!


*Ich wünsche auch allen Feierabendradlern und Beinharten

einen guten Rutsch 
und 
alles Gute für 2012!*​


----------



## hillfreak (31. Dezember 2011)

@ Nicole, ich hoffe alles ist gut gegangen!



Hallo beinharte winterliche FeierabendbikerInnen,

auch ich wünsche euch allen

einen *GUTEN RUTSCH- bleibt´alle gesund!*

Bis nächstes Jahr mit vielen *knallenden Grüßen*
 Frank II


----------



## peppes01 (2. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen liebe winterbiker,

ich hab´ den link zu diesem thread von christina (mitgliederbetreuung vom club der beinharten) bekommen. ich würde beinhart gern mal ein bisserl ausprobieren und einfach mal mitfahren. wann wäre denn die nächste möglichkeit?

es würde mich freun, was von euch zu lesen 
frohes neues und viele grüße, peppes01


----------



## Littlejohn (2. Januar 2012)

peppes01 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen liebe winterbiker,
> 
> ich hab´ den link zu diesem thread von christina (mitgliederbetreuung vom club der beinharten) bekommen. ich würde beinhart gern mal ein bisserl ausprobieren und einfach mal mitfahren. wann wäre denn die nächste möglichkeit?
> 
> ...



Hallo Peppes01 und Beinharte Winterliche FeierabendbikerInnen,

*frohes Neues Jahr! Alles Gute für 2012!*​
Die nächste Feierabendrunde startet Morgen 
*
 Dienstag 03.01.2012 um 18:15Uhr am Schlosstor/Mainz*

Bis Morgen 

Jochen


----------



## Cynthia (2. Januar 2012)

peppes01 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen liebe winterbiker,
> 
> ich hab´ den link zu diesem thread von christina (mitgliederbetreuung vom club der beinharten) bekommen. ich würde beinhart gern mal ein bisserl ausprobieren und einfach mal mitfahren. wann wäre denn die nächste möglichkeit?
> 
> ...


----------



## nicoleII (3. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues allerseits!​ Ich freue mich schon auf heute Abend - die erste Feierabendrunde im neuen Jahr  - hoffentlich fegt uns der Sturm nicht weg...


----------



## peppes01 (3. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,
danke für eure antworten. bereits heute mitfahrn werde ich allerdings nicht schaffen..
fahrt ihr am donnerstag wieder? 
viel spaß heute abend und VG, peppes


----------



## hillfreak (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde findet

*gleich...heute, 03.01.2012, um 18.15 Uhr*
*am Schlosstor Mainz*

statt.

Bis gleich, Grüße Frank II

P.S. PROST NEUJAHR


----------



## Lampenschirm (3. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, wollte heute endlich mal wieder mit fahren und schaffe es schon wieder nicht. traurige Welt...zieht euch Blei Gürtel um bei dem Sturm. frohes neues und bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (4. Januar 2012)

Lampenschirm schrieb:


> Hey Leute, wollte heute endlich mal wieder mit fahren und schaffe es schon wieder nicht. traurige Welt...zieht euch Blei Gürtel um bei dem Sturm. frohes neues und bis bald.



Ach menno, echt schade, dass es bei dir wieder nicht geklappt hat!  Das mit dem Wind ging gestern besser als erwartet - Helge und Jochen haben eine ganz gute Runde ausgetüftelt und auf dem Rückweg sind sie tapfer vorweggefahren und haben Windschatten gespendet (na ja, so gut es eben ging ). Danke Jungs!
Mal schauen, wie stürmisch es morgen Abend wird...

Bis dann!
Nicole


----------



## Littlejohn (4. Januar 2012)

Naja morgen soll es noch Heftiger werden!

Lust zu fahren hätte ich ja schon!

Treffpunkt ist wie immer
*Am Schlosstor/ Mainz 18:15Uhr*

Ob es zu einer Neuauflage Wind vs. Beinharte kommt wird dann entschieden.

Bis Morgen

Jochen


----------



## Ripman (5. Januar 2012)

Dank geschickter Routewahl konnte teilweise bei einem 120er Puls locker 30 km/h und mehr erreicht werden. Auf der Heimreise waren es dann eher 200er Puls bei 10 km/h . Trotzdem:Schee wars wieder!

Bes demnäx

Jürgen


----------



## der wahre H. (6. Januar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Story: *Beinhart gegen den Wind* weitergeht. 

Auf jeden Fall ergeben sich dank gemeinsamer Routenlegung immer Varianten zurück in die Mainzer Altstadt.

Bis dann

Helge


----------



## Ripman (6. Januar 2012)

der wahre h. schrieb:


> auf jeden fall ergeben sich dank gemeinsamer routenlegung immer varianten zurück in die mainzer altstadt.



:-d


----------



## mbonsai (6. Januar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Dank geschickter Routewahl konnte teilweise bei einem 120er Puls locker 30 km/h und mehr erreicht werden. Auf der Heimreise waren es dann eher 200er Puls bei 10 km/h . Trotzdem:Schee wars wieder!
> 
> Bes demnäx
> 
> Jürgen



Echt kann doch gar nicht sein so windschnittig wie Du bist


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2012)

nie wieder donnerstags 
nur zur info: der ortschildsprint beginnt erst, wenn das ortschild in sichtweite ist!

ach was, war schon lustig.


----------



## nicoleII (10. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nie wieder donnerstags
> nur zur info: der ortschildsprint beginnt erst, wenn das ortschild in sichtweite ist!
> 
> ach was, war schon lustig.



Ortschildsprint? Also ich wollte nur schnellstmöglich zu meinem wohlverdienten Hefeweizen ... 


Wer übrigens erneut oder erstmals Lust hat, nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit mit ein paar netten Leuten auf Zweirädern in der Gegend rumzurollen, um währenddessen oder hinterher über den Wind, das Tempo, die Nässe oder die Steigungen (mein persönlicher Favorit ) zu lamentieren oder die passable Witterung, die tolle Tour, den ortskundigen Guide*, die schönen Aussichten oder die freundlichen Mitfahrer zu lobpreisen, hat hierzu morgen - oder vielmehr heute - Abend wieder Gelegenheit :

*Feierabendrunde am Dienstag, den 10. Januar 2012*
*Treff wie immer um 18:15 Uhr am Schlosstor *​
Wir sehen uns!   
_Nicole_


* ich hoffe, es wird einer da sein ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Dank geschickter Routewahl konnte teilweise bei einem 120er Puls locker 30 km/h und mehr erreicht werden. Auf der Heimreise waren es dann eher 200er Puls bei 10 km/h


Na "geschickt" wäre dann aber umgekehrt gewesen: zuerst gegen den Wind quälen und dann von selbigem nachhause blasen lassen 


De Südpälzer meldet sich hiermit auch wieder vom Bauchspeck-Trainingslager zurück  Zur Dienstagsrunde kann ich leider noch nicht wieder einsteigen, da ich nochmal wg. einem Termin nachhause muss - werde das aber wenigstens mit kostenlosem Probetraining im hiesigen Studio kombinieren  Falls am Donnerstag eine Runde zustande kommt, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde findet
*heute, 10.01.2012,*
*um 18.15 Uhr, also gleich,am Schlosstor/ Mainz*
statt.

Bis gleich, viele Grüße 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Frank II


----------



## Ripman (10. Januar 2012)

Wieder ne schöne Runde, die, wie erhofft, bei ner vegetarischen Platte in der Altstadt endete ;-) Zwischendrin stellte der Wahre H. unter Beweis, das er auf Wasser biken kann.
Bis Donnerstag.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2012)

und wir sind nicht die einzigen nachtaktiven 

schöne runde, helge.


----------



## nicoleII (11. Januar 2012)

Wie immer eine gute Truppe und eine ebensolche Tour! Und ich habe endlich mein schon sooo laang ersehntes Schnitzel - natürlich mit Pommes  - bekommen! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bauchspeck-Trainingslager


 das hört sich sehr lecker an, da würde ich auch gerne mal mittrainieren



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Falls am Donnerstag eine Runde zustande kommt, wäre ich dabei!


Ja, auch Donnerstag wird wieder geradelt. Wenn du dich nach deinem Probetraining noch bewegen kannst, sehen wir uns also morgen Abend. (Ich nehme dann auch Rücksicht auf deinen Trainingsrückstand und verzichte mal auf meinen Hefeweizen-Schlusssprint. )

Bis dann!


----------



## Ripman (11. Januar 2012)

Nicole, Du hast eine SMS!


----------



## nicoleII (11. Januar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Nicole, Du hast eine SMS!


und du eine e-mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (11. Januar 2012)

@Nicole: Du auch ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Wieder ne schöne Runde, die, wie erhofft, bei ner *vegetarische*n *Platte* in der Altstadt endete


Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich da noch eine Rechnung offen habe...




nicoleII schrieb:


> das hört sich sehr lecker an, da würde ich auch gerne mal mittrainieren


 Wir haben einige leckerste Sachen gekocht und uns damit bekochen lassen  u. a. Rinderrouladen mit Knödeln selbst gemacht und bei einem Zyprioten gewesen.  Wir sind aber auch einige wunderschöne Pfälzerwald-Runden bei bestem Wetter gefahren *Nase lang mach* 




nicoleII schrieb:


> Ja, auch Donnerstag wird wieder geradelt. Wenn du dich nach deinem Probetraining noch bewegen kannst, sehen wir uns also morgen Abend. (Ich nehme dann auch Rücksicht auf deinen Trainingsrückstand und verzichte mal auf meinen Hefeweizen-Schlusssprint. )


Prima! +1  Ich hab mich beim Training diesmal (es war der 3. von 5 freien Trainingstagen) zwar zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben auf ein Spinningrad gewagt, aber obwohl ich 1h ziemlich durch geklotzt hab ("Grundlage" also ), sollte für morgen noch etwas Reserve übrig sein. Sowas wie Schlusssprints können mich nicht stressen - wenn ich keinen Bock drauf hab, lass ich euch einfach vor gasen. Mit dem Alter kommt neben der Weisheit auch die Gelassenheit


----------



## hillfreak (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde findet
*morgen, 12.01.2012,*
*um 18.15 Uhr, am Schlosstor/ Mainz*
statt.

Viele Grüße 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Frank II ... ich bin morgen doch dabei!


----------



## Littlejohn (11. Januar 2012)

Super! Ich bin auch wieder mit dabei!

Bis morgen

Jochen


----------



## Ripman (12. Januar 2012)

Am Start!


----------



## Ripman (12. Januar 2012)

Sodele, wieder daheim.

Fazit: wieder mal ne kreative Routenwahl durch Schmodder, Nässe, Schneeregen und Dunkelheit. Vielen dank, Frank!(uppss, reim sich) 

Reine Fahrzeit lt. VDO bei mir mit An-und Abfahrt 4:01Std.

Bis die Tage

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2012)

War ja echt praktisch, dass der Heimweg direkt bei mir vorbei ging. Habe direkt alles außer dem Bike zum trocknen aufgehängt. 

Wollte eigentlich noch Fahrzeit und Strecke posten (meine Aufzeichnung war ab Wohnheim, hätte dann also genau für die Runde ab Schlosstor gepasst), ich habe vorhin nach dem Stoppen der Aufzeichnung den Track nicht gleich gespeichert und kurze Zeit später war er leider weg  Hätte mir die Runde gerne mal auf der Karte angeschaut...


----------



## Littlejohn (13. Januar 2012)

Danke Frank für die schöne Runde! 
Nur auf die Nässe von oben hätte ich auch gerne verzichtet!

@ Smubob: Mit einem Track kann ich leider auch nicht dienen. Hatte das GPS nicht mit...


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2012)

nässe + schmodder gehört dazu. frank, good job!


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2012)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Nur auf die Nässe von oben hätte ich auch gerne verzichtet!
> 
> @ Smubob: Mit einem Track kann ich leider auch nicht dienen. Hatte das GPS nicht mit...


Ich hätte vor allem gerne auf den Schmodder von unten verzichtet  Aber ich hatte das Rad ja zum Glück am Wochenende geputzt, es war also genug Platz für den neuen Dreck 

Ist ja nicht schlimm, ich wollte es nur posten, weil wir es am Start kurz drüber hatten - und dann sind die Daten einfach WEG  Außerdem schaue ich mir die Touren gerne danach nochmal an, gerade für mich als Ortsfremden eine gute Möglichkeit, die Umgebung besser kennenzulernen. Außerdem war die Runde von Frank sicher echt sehenswert mit den Schleifen und Haken.  Aber Hauptsache, es hat Spaß gemacht  Früher hatten wir den ganzen Krempel eh nicht und hatten auch Spaß am Fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sam060669 (13. Januar 2012)

hillfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde findet
> 
> ...


Hallo

Wie oft fahrt ihr? und kann mann reinschnuppen?

viele Gruesse

Sam


----------



## Littlejohn (13. Januar 2012)

sam060669 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie oft fahrt ihr? und kann mann reinschnuppen?
> 
> ...



Hi Sam,

wir fahren in der Regel Dienstags und Donnerstags.
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit haste ja schon gelesen.

Gäste sind herzlich willkommen. Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr und Helm ist Pflicht! 
Wenn Du mitfahren möchtest dann melde Dich bitte für den Tag hier an. Solltest Du Dich mal nee Minute verspäten, dann warten wir auch.
Alles weitere kannst du im ersten Post nachlesen.

VG Jochen


----------



## Littlejohn (16. Januar 2012)

Liebe Leutz,

morgen ist Dienstag der *17.01.2012,* und es findet wieder ein Feierabendrunde statt

Treffpunkt: *um 18.15 Uhr am Schlosstor/Mainz*

Bis Morgen

Jochen


----------



## sam060669 (16. Januar 2012)

Super

Bin morgen 17/01/12 um 18h15 dabei

Schönen Abend

Sam


----------



## Ripman (16. Januar 2012)

Werd morgen auch wieder dabeisein und freu mich schon auf ne schöne Runde mit Euch.
Eine Bitte: Uschi wird auch dazustossen. Damit sie auch Ihren Spass haben kann, wäre es toll, wenn auf ihren nicht ganz so tollen Fitnesszustand entsprechend Rücksicht genommen werden könnte. Das können wir, oder )

CU

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch wieder am Start 




Ripman schrieb:


> Eine Bitte: Uschi wird auch dazustossen. Damit sie auch Ihren Spass haben kann, wäre es toll, wenn auf ihren nicht ganz so tollen Fitnesszustand entsprechend Rücksicht genommen werden könnte. Das können wir, oder )


Sicher! Wir ziehen den Schnellen einfach Betonschuhe an 


PS: zieht euch warm an!  Heute ist es ja schön trocken, am Donnerstag wirds voraussichtlich wieder nass  Da werde ich mich dann vermutlich enthalten...


----------



## nicoleII (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin natürlich heute Abend wie immer auch wieder dabei. Endlich ist das Wetter mal annähernd winterlich!  Das sollten wir wirklich genießen! Und bei diesen frostigen Temperaturen und nach meinem mööörder-anstrengenden Wochenende plädiere ich heute auch für eine geruhsame Runde ohne schweißtreibende Anstiege.  

Bis später!
_Nicole_


----------



## Ripman (17. Januar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> ...und nach meinem mööörder-anstrengenden Wochenende ...




Was haste denn am vergangenen Wochenende angestellt?


----------



## der wahre H. (17. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir Jochens "Schönauer-Hof-Runde" fahren. Garantiert keine Berge. Es muß ja kein Schnitt über 20 sein, sondern echte GA.
Und wo landen wir dann ?

Bis später.

Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (17. Januar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Was haste denn am vergangenen Wochenende angestellt?



 

Also ICH fand die Tour ganz schön anstrengend! (Ich sag nur 'EB'!) Ich glaub', ich wechsele doch noch die Sportart  Yoga soll ja auch ganz schön sein   Aber nachdem ich nun die eingesammelten und auf schnellstem Wege nach Hause transportierten Bodenproben (schätzungsweise ein Kilo herrlichster Rheinhessenschlamm) wieder mühsam von meinem Rad separiert habe, probiere ich es heute doch noch einmal mit dem biken. 



der wahre H. schrieb:


> Es muß ja kein  Schnitt über 20 sein, sondern echte GA.



Fragt sich nur wieder: Wessen GA?    

Bis gleich!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Und wo landen wir dann ?


Ich zitiere mich da mal selbst...


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ripman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieder ne schöne Runde, die, wie erhofft, bei ner *vegetarische*n *Platte* in der Altstadt endete
> ...




Schönauer Hof ist die Runde, die wir mit Jochen im alten Jahr mal Donnerstags gefahren sind? Stichwort Bahnschienen-Powerdrift 




nicoleII schrieb:


> Ich glaub', ich wechsele doch noch die Sportart  Yoga soll ja auch ganz schön sein


Frag meine Freundin nach 1h Joga + 1h Pilates mal, was anstrengender ist - das oder Biken. Du wirst überrascht sein!


----------



## Lampenschirm (17. Januar 2012)

Jippie . heute rechtzeitig daheim. Komme nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder mit. bis nachher...


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

Na Frank, hat die Luft noch bis nachhause gereicht?

War wieder sehr schön heute, die Runde entwickelt sich echt zum Klassiker  War auch angenehm, nach dem Fahren die Klamotten nicht in die Dusche hängen zu müssen...

De Worschtsalat mit Brotkadoffle war auch ein guter Ersatz für die vegetarische Platte, obwohl ich die trotzdem irgendwann mal noch haben muss. Aber das Weizen ist nach der Runde ja eh immer das Wichtigste


----------



## Ripman (17. Januar 2012)

Fand die heutige Runde echt klasse, am alten Opel-Oval war ich bisher nur im Hellen. Vielen Dank fürs Zeigen.

Schöne Grüsse auch von Uschi, die nicht glauben konnte, dass wir auch anders können 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## sam060669 (17. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank Jochen
Super Tour gewesen 
Es hat echt Spass gemacht.
Die 2 Weizen danach waren auch toll 
Gruss an alle

Sam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2012)

So, diesmal auch mit funktionierender GPS-Dokumentation 




(klick für groß)

*Inkl. meiner Anreise von Hechtsheim* waren das knapp *41km*, "Unterwegszeit" (also Fahrzeit inkl. Pausen, aber ohne Einkehr danach ) waren *2h48min*, Höhenmeter hat er mir 232 vorgelogen, aber durch die Schwankungen bei schlechtem GPS-Signal kann das nicht stimmen. Wie ich die Werte korrigieren oder zumindest überprüfen kann habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, aber ich schätze, dass die Hälfte für unsere Runde etwa realistisch ist.


----------



## Ripman (18. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank!
Übrigens .... ne nette Bildergalerie hast Du ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2012)

Gerne! Ist ja schnell gemacht, so ein Screenshot.

Danke!  Kannst du gerne auch als Anregungen für das Trail-Wunschkonzert nehmen  Die ganzen Bilder vom Weinbiet, wo ich das schwarz-rot gestreifte Trikot an habe, sind auf einem Trail geschossen, der sicher sehr interessant wäre.


----------



## Littlejohn (18. Januar 2012)

Schön das Euch die Runde gefallen hat! 

Wenn ich mir die Aufzeichnung so anschaue, erinnert das untere rechte Stück mich an eine Burg.... Schön die runde mal von oben zu sehen!

@Ripman: Mir war bisher gar nicht bewusst wie dicht wir an dem Opel-Oval waren. Wollte immer mal hin und es mir anschauen. Jetzt weiß ich auch wo es ist!

Bis Donnerstag

Jochen


----------



## nicoleII (18. Januar 2012)

Ich fand die gestrige Ausfahrt auch wieder richtig gut! Ein dickes Lob an den Guide!  Und schön, dass wieder so viele Leute und auch ein paar neue Gesichter dabei waren, und noch besser, dass es allen gefallen und Spaß gemacht hat! 



Ripman schrieb:


> Schöne Grüsse auch von Uschi, die nicht glauben konnte, dass wir auch anders können


@ Uschi: Einfach mal wieder mitfahren und weiter ausprobieren! Also bis demnächst! 

Mal sehen, was es morgen Abend gibt, denn die Vorhersagen sind ja wirklich durchweg schlecht. Bei strömendem (Dauer-)Regen mag ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt losfahren, aber es soll ja auch wieder wärmer werden und wenn's nur eher nieselt oder mal schauert bin ich natürlich wieder dabei. 

Schöne Grüße!
_Nicole_


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2012)

wenn es DO trocken bleibt und Ihr nicht so hetzt versuche ich es auch mal wieder.
muß nur noch die erkältung einstellen bis dahin...


----------



## Littlejohn (19. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn es DO trocken bleibt und Ihr nicht so hetzt versuche ich es auch mal wieder.
> muß nur noch die erkältung einstellen bis dahin...



Gute Besserung! Hoffentlich kannst Du nachher mitfahren
Wir hetzen dann auch nicht, nur 25km/h in 2 Stunden mit 800hm...
Spass beiseite. GA ist wieder angesagt.

Heute *19.01.2012* startet wieder eine Feierabendrunde

*Am Schlosstor/Mainz um 18:15Uhr*

Bis denne

Jochen


----------



## hillfreak (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin selbstverständlich auch wieder dabei-  auch wenn es regnet!

Bis morsche, heute, 19.01.2012, Am Schlosstor/ MZ, 18.15 Uhr 
 Frank II


----------



## nicoleII (19. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn es DO trocken bleibt und Ihr nicht so hetzt versuche ich es auch mal wieder.
> muß nur noch die erkältung einstellen bis dahin...



Hey, wir haben uns gestern schon gewundert und dich vermisst (und sogar noch ein klein wenig gewartet...)! Wünsche dir *gute Besserung*!


----------



## Ripman (19. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir: GB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2012)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Aufzeichnung so anschaue, erinnert das untere rechte Stück mich an eine Burg.... Schön die runde mal von oben zu sehen!


Ich habe eigentlich jede Runde ab Ende November mitgeloggt und gespeichert - bis eben auf die letzten Donnerstag (die ich mir so gerne angeschaut hätte)  Kann bei Gelegenheit mal von allen Screenshots machen und hochladen. Wenn jemand dazu eine GPX-Datei haben möchte, einfach melden.




nicoleII schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was es morgen Abend gibt, denn die Vorhersagen sind ja wirklich durchweg schlecht. Bei strömendem (Dauer-)Regen mag ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt losfahren, aber es soll ja auch wieder wärmer werden und wenn's nur eher nieselt oder mal schauert bin ich natürlich wieder dabei.


Ja, die Temperaturen sollen bis heute Abend weiter steigen - zusammen mit der Niederschlagsmenge :-/ Gestern Abend war es anfangs noch Schnee-/Eisgraupel was runter kam und ging dann in Regen über *brrr* Wenn es später nicht gerade schüttet, raffe ich mich wohl auch wieder auf (Bewegungsdrang!!!). Gestern ist meine schicke neue Regenjacke zuhause angekommen, ab nächste Woche habe ich die dann auch hier 




nicoleII schrieb:


> Hey, wir haben uns gestern schon gewundert und dich vermisst (und sogar noch ein klein wenig gewartet...)! Wünsche dir *gute Besserung*!


*PSSSSSSTT!!!*  Sowas doch nicht öffentlich! Wenn das jemand liest, der ihn eigentlich hart und cool finden soll...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2012)

ob hart oder cool, 
ich bedanke mich für die genesungswünsche 
und sage hiermit für heute abend ab. vernunftsentscheidung.
sonst habe ich das gehuste gleich wieder an der backe hängen.

den beinharten + wasserfesten viel spass.


----------



## nicoleII (19. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn es später nicht gerade schüttet, raffe ich mich wohl auch wieder auf (Bewegungsdrang!!!).



Geht mir auch so - und da es momentan ja ganz gut ausschaut, mache ich mich gleich auf den Weg. 



a.nienie schrieb:


> ich [...] sage hiermit für heute abend ab. vernunftsentscheidung.
> sonst habe ich das gehuste gleich wieder an der backe hängen


Sehr kluge Entscheidung!- lieber jetzt richtig auskurieren, als sich nachher wochenlang damit rumschlagen! Erhol dich gut und bis demnächst!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sage hiermit für heute abend ab. vernunftsentscheidung.
> sonst habe ich das gehuste gleich wieder an der backe hängen.


Besser so! auch von mir noch gute Besserung.




nicoleII schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so - und da es momentan ja ganz gut ausschaut, mache ich mich gleich auf den Weg.


Zur Zeit als du das geschrieben hast, dachte ich das auch noch... auch vor 10 Minuten wars hier noch trocken, aber als ich gerade in kompletter Montur am rausgehen bin: Wolkenbruch :kotz: Damit bin ich für heute raus. Das tue ich mir mit wasserdurchlässiger Jacke nicht an, will ja nicht auch krank werden. Ich hoffe, dass ihr trotzdem irgendwie Spaß dabei habt!


----------



## hillfreak (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mich ganz doll entschuldigen, dass ich heute doch nicht
mitgefahren bin aufgrund meines Plattens, den ich erst kurz
vor der Fahrt bemerkt habe...
gestern war noch die Luft drin, die ich bei unserer Di.Tour
am Ende nachgepumpt habe!

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet eine SCHÖNE RUNDE und verbleibe
mit vielen Grüßen  Frank II


----------



## Ripman (19. Januar 2012)

Blöder Wolkenbruch! Uns hats voll erwischt, daher sind wir ziemlich durchnässt wieder umgedreht, blöder Wolkenbruch!

Woher bekomme ich jetzt meine WP-Punkte? 

Vielleicht geht ja am Wochenende was.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2012)

hillfreak schrieb:


> ich möchte mich ganz doll entschuldigen, dass ich heute doch nicht
> mitgefahren bin aufgrund meines Plattens, den ich erst kurz
> vor der Fahrt bemerkt habe...
> gestern war noch die Luft drin, die ich bei unserer Di.Tour
> am Ende nachgepumpt habe!


Du bist dem Luftverlust nicht auf den Grund gegangen? Fauler Sack! 




Ripman schrieb:


> Blöder Wolkenbruch! Uns hats voll erwischt, daher sind wir ziemlich durchnässt wieder umgedreht, blöder Wolkenbruch!


Soll nicht schadenfroh klingen, aber: juhu, ich habe vorhin alles richtig gemacht! 




Ripman schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich jetzt meine WP-Punkte?


Musst dich für heute ggf. mit AWP (Anti-WP) -Punkten zufrieden geben  Die werden in der Pfalz mit Vorliebe gesammelt.


----------



## Ripman (19. Januar 2012)

@Smubob: Blöder Sack 

@hillfreak: bist schon ein bisschen verpeilt, oder


----------



## Littlejohn (19. Januar 2012)

Also, wurde etwas stressig und entschuldige mich noch mal fürs zuspätkommen.

Danke dem Guide Helge für die schöne Runde! 
Insgesamt konnten drei wackeren Beinharten die von oben Trockene Runde genießen!
Ich stand auch schon kurz vor dem Absagen, als ich den Regenguß gesehen habe. 
Also habe ich Verständnis für alle die noch kurzfristig abgesagt haben/mussten.

@Ripman: wird schon werden mit den WP-Punkten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

schön zu hören, dass die Runde stattgefunden hat!

@smubob: Tja, da hätt´ich gestern doch mal den Schlauch
rausnehmen und Bläschen zählen müssen, aber...  

@ripman: ... das habe ich (gestern) wirklich ein bissel verpeilt,
das geb´ ich ja offen zu  

Daher: Ich freu´mich zukünftig auf viele weitere Runden mit Euch...
Viele Grüße  Frank II


----------



## Ripman (20. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts denn Interessemäßig am Wochenende aus? Sofern das Wetter halbwegs passabel ist, würde ich ne weitere Exkursion ins Rheinhessische planen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> @Smubob: Blöder Sack


Ja, ich weiß 




hillfreak schrieb:


> @smubob: Tja, da hätt´ich gestern doch mal den Schlauch
> rausnehmen und Bläschen zählen müssen, aber...


Ja, ich weiß 




Littlejohn schrieb:


> Danke dem Guide Helge für die schöne Runde!
> Insgesamt konnten drei wackeren Beinharten die von oben Trockene Runde genießen!


Ach, ihr wahrt doch unterwegs? Wen meinte Jürgen dann mit "wir" 


Habe übrigens mal die restlichen Tracks, die ich gespeichert habe in mein Album hochgeladen:





Km stehen jeweils unter dem Bild, wie man sieht jeweils inkl. meiner Anfahrt.
Der "Klassiker" ist da schon 3 Mal dabei, das erste mal noch in seiner Urform mit kleiner Matschwühl- und Deichthochtrage-Einlage


----------



## nicoleII (20. Januar 2012)

Hey, hier war ja gestern Abend richtig was los... 

Vielen Dank Helge und Jochen, dass ihr mich nicht alleine im Regen stehen gelassen habt!!!   Es wurde ja dann doch noch eine schöne Runde, für die frau noch nicht mal eine Regenhose brauchte (ein vernünftiges und vor allem korrekt ausgerichtetes Schutzblech vorausgesetzt ). Danke Helge für's guiden und windbreaken und Jochen für die Schutzblechkontrollen und -zentrierungen! 

@ Frank: ich sag jetzt nix ... -X-)  



Ripman schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich jetzt meine WP-Punkte?


Tja, also so wird das nix! Ich bin auf dem Heimweg sogar extra noch einen kleinen Einen-Punkt-Umweg gefahren, weil die Runde doch etwas kürzer als sonst war . Wurde dabei allerdings auch von einer heimtückischen Monsterpfütze angefallen, die mein Vorderrad verschlingen wollte  konnte ihr gerade so noch entkommen. 
(Ach ja, schön übrigens dass du "uns" und "wir" geschrieben hast  (auch wenn Smubob jetzt gar nix mehr kapiert ))



Ripman schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn Interessemäßig am Wochenende aus?  Sofern das Wetter halbwegs passabel ist, würde ich ne weitere Exkursion  ins Rheinhessische planen.


Hm, ich weiß noch nicht. Bei einer lockeren Ausfahrt wäre ich dabei, aber nicht wieder in dem Tempo der letzten Tour.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende!
Bis heute Abend bzw. Sonntag bzw. spätestens Dienstag!

_Nicole_


----------



## Ripman (20. Januar 2012)

@Smubob: Ich sach nix 

@Nicole: Dachte an eine Reise gen Süden und überwiegend Straße bzw. Betonwege: Mainz, Ebersheim, Zornheim, Hahnheim, Selzen, Köngernheim, Dexheim, Nierstein, Nackenheim, Mainz - aber nur, wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt


----------



## Littlejohn (20. Januar 2012)

@smubob: Danke für die Screenshots 
@Ripman: Hört sich verführerisch an, leider bin ich shcon andersweitig verplant...

Bis Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2012)

@ Littlejohn: gerne!

Ich habe die Tage am Rechner eine Runde zusammengeklickt, die mir ganz nett erscheint, muss die aber mal noch abfahren, bevor ich die zum gemeinsamen Fahren vorschlagen würde...


----------



## Littlejohn (23. Januar 2012)

@smubob: da bin ich gespannt, was Du da ausgekundschaftet hast!


----------



## Ripman (23. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> muss die aber mal noch abfahren, bevor ich die zum gemeinsamen Fahren vorschlagen würde...



Bei ner Probefahrt wäre ich dabei, allerdings gehts unter der Woche bei mir erst so gegen 18.00Uhr, es wäre also derzeit ein weiterer Nightride.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... am Rechner ... zusammengeklickt...


die jugend von heute *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Ripman (23. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die jugend von heute *kopfschüttel*


Das verstehst Du nicht, da bist Du zu alt für!


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2012)

alter mann, erklär mir die welt. bitte


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Januar 2012)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> @smubob: da bin ich gespannt, was Du da ausgekundschaftet hast!


Ich auch! 




Ripman schrieb:


> Bei ner Probefahrt wäre ich dabei, allerdings gehts unter der Woche bei mir erst so gegen 18.00Uhr, es wäre also derzeit ein weiterer Nightride.


Ok, mal sehen... wenn ich mich motivieren kann, würde ich evtl. direkt heute Abend losziehen. Da habe ich aber bis 18 Uhr Uni, also frühester Start ~19 Uhr bei mir in Hechtsheim. Wenn nicht am Mittwoch. Kannst mir ja ggf. mal deine Fon-/Handynummer per PN schicken...




a.nienie schrieb:


> die jugend von heute *kopfschüttel*


Darauf antworte ich einfach mal auf (süd-)pfälzisch: Halt dei Gosch!  Völlig orts-unkundig einfach mal ins Blaue fahren würde ich höchstens bei super (Halbarm-)Wetter, wenn ich einen ganzen Tag dafür Zeit hätte


----------



## Ripman (23. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, mal sehen... wenn ich mich motivieren kann, würde ich evtl. direkt heute Abend losziehen. Da habe ich aber bis 18 Uhr Uni, also frühester Start ~19 Uhr bei mir in Hechtsheim. Wenn nicht am Mittwoch. Kannst mir ja ggf. mal deine Fon-/Handynummer per PN schicken...



PN kommt, heut abend würde es mir besser passen, als am Mittwoch; bin da aber flexibel.


----------



## nicoleII (23. Januar 2012)

Morgen (=  Dienstag, 24.1.2012) geht's abends wieder feierlich rund  - bei hoffentlich bessererer Witterung als letzten Donnerstag !

Bis dann!
_Nicole_


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2012)

im moment sieht es gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Nicole,

ich melde mich mal hiermit als Gast an. Gilt weiterhin, dass die Strecke überwiegend auf befestigten Wegen verläuft? Ich komme nämlich mit dem Trekkingrad direkt von der Arbeit, MTB wäre für den Arbeitsweg unpraktisch.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2012)

das kannst Du mit dem klapprad fahren.
hillkiller war schon mit dem rad seiner oma dabei.


----------



## Ripman (24. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hillkiller war schon mit dem rad seiner oma dabei.



great!!:d


----------



## nicoleII (24. Januar 2012)

Maffe schrieb:


> [...] Gilt weiterhin, dass die Strecke  überwiegend auf befestigten Wegen verläuft? Ich komme nämlich mit dem  Trekkingrad direkt von der Arbeit, [..]



Hallo Andreas, 
ja, das mit den Wegen gilt weiterhin, wobei die Feld- und Wiesenwege natürlich mittlerweile so aufgeweicht sind, dass es auch schon mal viel Matsch & Co. geben kann, aber die Runden sind sicher auch mit deinem Rad fahrbar (wie a.nienie ja schon "angedeutet" hat ).

Dann bis heute Abend um 18:15 Uhr am Schlosstor in der Rheinpromenade!

_Nicole

_


a.nienie schrieb:


> hillkiller war schon mit dem rad seiner oma dabei.


Ihr zwei seid aber mit euren Rädern und eurem Fahrstil auch keine Referenz!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> keine Referenz!


doch: worst case scenario


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> im moment sieht es gut aus.


Jepp, soll trocken bleiben. Da machen die 2° auch nix aus 




Maffe schrieb:


> ...
> Andreas


Ohje, langsam wird die Namens-Doppelbelegung unübersichtlich 




a.nienie schrieb:


> doch: worst case scenario


Andi, das lebende Worst-Case Szenario


----------



## Ripman (24. Januar 2012)

Isch gomm auch!


----------



## der wahre H. (24. Januar 2012)

Erkältungsbedingt kann ich heute allenfalls rumrollen oder sollte ich besser Rumkugeln rollen ?


----------



## hillfreak (24. Januar 2012)

Bis nachher um 18.15 Uhr !
Viele Grüße  Frank II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (24. Januar 2012)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schnell man die Orientierung verliert, wenn man im Dunklen 3x rechts und 2x links abgebogen ist.
Umso froher bin ich, wenn ich dann feststelle, dass uns der Guide trotz Erkältung sicher wieder in die Mainzer Altstadt zurückgebracht hat 

Danke Helge, war wieder eine schöne, dunkle Runde.

Bes demnäx

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2012)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Erkältungsbedingt kann ich heute allenfalls rumrollen oder sollte ich besser Rumkugeln rollen ?


Wie sich die Aussage doch verändert, wenn man ein Wörtchen weglässt 




Ripman schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schnell man die Orientierung verliert, wenn man im Dunklen 3x rechts und 2xlinks abgebogen ist.


Für die nachträgliche Aufklärung hat man ja den Mitfahrer mit Apfel im Rucksack...




(klick für groß)

Waren (inkl. meiner Anreise/Heimfahrt von/nach Hechtsheim) 40km / 200Hm / ca. 2:50h "Unterwegszeit"


@ Jürgen: Das hier ist die Website: http://www.gps-tracks.com/ und das hier die App: 






Ripman schrieb:


> Danke Helge, war wieder eine schöne, ...


schnelle,





Ripman schrieb:


> ...dunkle Runde.




@ Helge: Die Erkältung du hast, möchte ich auch mal, wenn man davon SO rumrollt  Gute Besserung!

Bis Donnerstag!


----------



## Ripman (25. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Jürgen: Das hier ist die Website: http://www.gps-tracks.com/ und das hier die App:



Danke für die Info, das schaue ich mir demnächst mal an.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2012)

das sind die großene räder, die rollen wie sau.

hat spass gemacht und in der ecke war ich auch noch nicht (glaube ich).

gute besserung, helge. wobei Du ganz gesund gewirkt hast


----------



## Littlejohn (25. Januar 2012)

@Helge: Gute Besserung!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das sind die großene räder, die rollen wie sau.


Mist, ins Surge passt hinten kein größeres Laufrad rein.




a.nienie schrieb:


> hat spass gemacht und in der ecke war ich auch noch nicht (glaube ich).


Gilt für mich eh für fast alles hier, aber spaßig wars auf jeden Fall. Finds auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich ab und zu mal etwas hinten hänge. Die Gelassenheit des "Alters" und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der wahre H. (25. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Heut geht`s mir schon viel schlechter.

Die neue Umfahrung des Wickerbachs haben wir haben wir überwiegend Frank zu verdanken. Hat Spaß gemacht.

Bis dann.

Helge


----------



## nicoleII (25. Januar 2012)

Also ich fand's gestern tootaaal laaaangweilig  - kein Sturm, kein Regen, kein Frost, kein doofer Gegenwind, kein unheimlicher Nebel, keine Schlammschlachten, keine Flussdurchfahrt, keine Schienenakrobatik, keine Platten und dann auch noch ein erkälteter Guide und überholt wurden wir auch noch... - man, was war das ööööde

Nee, im Ernst: Mir hat's auch wieder Spaß gemacht!  Schöne Runde in ordentlichem Tempo, schöner Sternenhimmel, schöne Aussichten und schön auch, dass wieder ein paar Gäste erstmalig bzw. erneut dabei waren!  Vielen Dank an die beiden Guides Helge und Frank!! 

Ach ja @ Helge: Falls du gestern Abend Medikamente intus hattest, hätte ich die auch gerne!  (von wegen "Erkältungsbedingt kann ich heute allenfalls rumrollen") Hoffentlich bist du bald wieder gesund!  Pass auf dich auf und erhol dich!!

Bis morgen!
_Nicole_


----------



## Ripman (25. Januar 2012)

Von wegen Beinhart, ist ja voll die Kuschelecke hier, igitt! 

@Helge: GB!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

War vorhin mal meine geplante Strecke testen... huiuiui, da war was los!  Hasen, Mäuse, Rehe (!!), ein Hund der mich verspeisen wollte, Matsch, Eis, Nebel, überflutete Wege*, Bahngleise, ein Schiff das mir entgegengeblendet hat , Fahren an und im Rheinufer, 1000 mal anhalten und auf die Karte schauen, deswegen irgendwann halb eingefroren  ...alles in allem eine gemütliche Abendrunde 




*)


----------



## Ripman (26. Januar 2012)

Hatte ich Dir nicht die derzeitige Situation am Rheinufer geschildert? Meine doch!


----------



## Littlejohn (26. Januar 2012)

@Smubob: das sieht so nach Nackenheim am Hafen aus?

Heute abend findet wieder eine Feierabendrunde statt!

*18:15 Uhr am Schloßtor/Mainz*


----------



## a.nienie (26. Januar 2012)

heute mit oder ohne gummistiefel?


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hatte ich Dir nicht die derzeitige Situation am Rheinufer geschildert? Meine doch!


Hajo, aber ich wollte es einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen  Hätte mich ja notfalls über einen alternativen Weg auf trockenen Straßen nachhause navigieren können. War aber bis auf die Stelle aufm Foto alles einwandfrei fahrbar, trotz teilweise sehr unmittelbarer Nähe zum Rhein (auf langen Stücken nur 1-2m zum Wasser, auf einem kurzen Stück nur wenige cm ) wars gar nicht mal soooo matschig, Rad ist nicht dreckiger als sonst.




Littlejohn schrieb:


> @Smubob: das sieht so nach Nackenheim am Hafen aus?


korrekt!  Das im 2. Bild ist die B9. Hatte meinen Weg eigentlich genau unter dieser Brücke durch geplant, aber ein paar Meter weiter gabs eine trockene Alternative 




a.nienie schrieb:


> heute mit oder ohne gummistiefel?


Kommt 1. drauf an, ob wir diese Runde fahren und dann 2. auf deine Linienwahl


----------



## a.nienie (26. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... deine Linienwahl


die ist selbstredend immer kurz vor der perfektion. ideallinie ist mein zweiter vorname.


----------



## Ripman (26. Januar 2012)

Isch fa heut abend mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (26. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...]... huiuiui, da war was los!  Hasen, Mäuse, Rehe (!!), ein Hund der mich verspeisen wollte, Matsch, Eis, Nebel, überflutete Wege*, Bahngleise, ein Schiff das mir entgegengeblendet hat , Fahren an und im Rheinufer, [...] ...alles in allem eine gemütliche Abendrunde



Das hört sich nach einer super Tour an! 
Blöderweise bin ich seit ein paar Tagen auch erkältungsmäßig ziemlich angeschlagen und überlege daher noch, ob ich mich heute Abend auf's Rad schwinge oder lieber daheim bleibe. Aber die Vorstellung, dass ich spannende Abenteuer verpassen könnte, ist natürlich kaum zu ertragen (An den WP darf ich gar nicht denken!!!) Und wenn Smubob guided, dann ist ja auch sichergestellt, dass das Tempo auf jeden Fall gemütlich wird.  Werde also nachher mal schauen, was geht, aber wartet nicht auf mich.

Wünsche Euch ansonsten natürlich viel Vergnügen! 

Bis die Tage oder so oder auch nicht...
_Nicole_


----------



## a.nienie (26. Januar 2012)

wie? smudo guidet?


----------



## Ripman (26. Januar 2012)

Kennsde Smudo nich? Der von de Fanta4, ich dachte aber, der wäre Autorennfahrer, naja, lassen wir uns ma überraschen


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die ist selbstredend immer kurz vor der perfektion. ideallinie ist mein zweiter vorname.


Ja fein. Dann noch Männerreifen drauf und du kannst übers Wasser fahren.




nicoleII schrieb:


> Aber die Vorstellung, dass ich spannende Abenteuer verpassen könnte, ist natürlich kaum zu ertragen (An den WP darf ich gar nicht denken!!!) Und wenn Smubob guided, dann ist ja auch sichergestellt, dass das Tempo auf jeden Fall gemütlich wird.  Werde also nachher mal schauen, was geht, aber wartet nicht auf mich.


Kurze Info dazu, damit jeder schon mal vorab weiß, um was es geht: Die Runde ist von der Länge her wie die meisten (34km von mir aus, also ohne die Schleife zur Altstadt), hat aber ein paar Höhenmeter, 240 um genau zu sein. Zum Vergleich: die Runde von Dienstag hatte knapp 200. Es sind im Prinzip nur 2 richtige Anstiege, ein mal hoch zur Oberstadt (50Hm) und dann nochmal einer von ~60Hm, beide nicht übermäßig steil, der Rest sind eher flache "Wellen" auf den Feldwegen. Ist bei gemütlichem Tempo auch gut ohne übermäßiges Schwitzen zu machen.
Das Abenteuer war in meinem Fall ja eher das, was auf meiner Fahrt zufällig passierte, davon abgesehen hat die Runde keine speziellen Highlights wie Trailstücke o. Ä. Ich könnte höchstens ein paar Treppenabfahrten einbauen  Gibt unterwegs auch ein paar lauschige Bänkchen und Lauben, wenn jemand ne Pause einlegen und sich wieder warm kuscheln will 
Also wenn ihr auf die Runde Lust habt, zieht euch winddicht an, denn wo man hoch fährt, muss man ja auch wieder runter...




a.nienie schrieb:


> wie? smudo guidet?


Ich habe nur angedeutet, dass ich eine Runde ausgekundschaftet habe... wenn gewünscht, können wir die gerne fahren. Alles kann, nichts muss...


----------



## hillfreak (26. Januar 2012)

Auch ich bin heute um 18.15 Uhr wieder dabei.

Bis nachher...  Frank II


----------



## a.nienie (26. Januar 2012)

egal. ich seh zu, dass ich es schaffe. nicht warten, bitte.


----------



## Ripman (26. Januar 2012)

Oh wow, the longest Feierabendrunde ever, bin ganz schön geschafft. Vor allem, nachdem Frank kurz vor Mombach noch auf Warp 7 beschleunigt und dabei aus Versehen Uschi's und meinen Fluxkompensator zum Abrauchen gebracht hat 

Vielen Dank an den heutigen Vorfahrer Michael, der eine recht schöne, aber eben verdammt lange Runde (über 50km ab Gonsenheim) ausgeknobelt hat. Das üben wir noch mal 

Bes demnäx

Jürgen


----------



## Littlejohn (26. Januar 2012)

Mir hat die Runde sehr gut gefallen! Lang war sie, aber schön!
Danke Smubob, das Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast, sie auszuarbeiten!

@Nicole: Gute Besserung!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den heutigen Vorfahrer Michael, der eine recht schöne, aber eben verdammt lange Runde (über 50km ab Gonsenheim) ausgeknobelt hat. Das üben wir noch mal


Hab ich doch gern gemacht!  Tut mir leid, dass es unterm Strich doch ein Ticken mehr war als sonst... Schamesröte erfüllt mein Gesicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Da gibts sicher noch ein paar Möglichkeiten, einen Short-Cut davon zu basteln... dann hat Nicole auch nochmal ne Chance. Schade, dass du heute nicht dabei warst, wo extra für dich nochmal die Rehlein über unseren Weg gehüpft sind...!




Ripman schrieb:


> ...the longest Feierabendrunde ever, bin ganz schön geschafft. Vor allem, nachdem Frank kurz vor Mombach noch auf Warp 7 beschleunigt und dabei aus Versehen Uschi's und meinen Fluxkompensator zum Abrauchen gebracht hat


Hab mich auch gefragt, wo die Führungsgruppe da ein Ortsschild gesehen hatte...!  Die hatten sicher Heimweh nach der langen Runde. Hab jetzt auch ganz schön schwere Beine, 3 Tage am Stück jeweils ne ~40km Runde ist doch schon etwas über meinem Schnitt. Was tut man nicht alles, um fit zu werden.  Der "Carbo-Reload", wie Andi es letztens formulierte, erfolgte aber umgehend...  wachst ihr Muskelchen! *hrhr*


A propos fit werden: fährt eigentlich jemand von euch beim Gäsbock Marathon mit?




Littlejohn schrieb:


> Mir hat die Runde sehr gut gefallen! Lang war sie, aber schön!
> Danke Smubob, das Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast, sie auszuarbeiten!


Freut mich, wenns gefallen hat  Hier wieder die grafische Dokumentation:





44km / 325Hm / 3h

Und für dich Jochen hier noch der Track von Dienstag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (27. Januar 2012)

@Nicole: GB!


----------



## Littlejohn (27. Januar 2012)

@smubob: Danke!


----------



## Ripman (27. Januar 2012)

@smubob: Marathonteilnahmen waren früher mal interessant für mich, heute interssiert mich das Ganze nicht mehr sonderlich.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2012)

kam mir jetzt nicht so lang vor. aber schalter sind halt etwas pienzig.
gut gemacht, michael.
carbo-reload fiel leider aus.


----------



## Ripman (27. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aber schalter sind halt etwas pienzig.



Angeber! Nur, weil Du Dir keine Gänge leisten kannst ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> @smubob: Marathonteilnahmen waren früher mal interessant für mich, heute interssiert mich das Ganze nicht mehr sonderlich.


Der Gäsbock ist kein Marathon im herkömmlichen Sinn, sonst wäre das ja auch absolut nix für mich... keine Zeitnahme (!), außergewöhnliche Verpflegungsstationen fernab von Gel und Riegel, unterm Strich gehts mehr um eine große Tour mit vielen Singletrails und vielen Höhenmetern (1600Hm @ 52km - das ist auch ein Teil meiner Motivation für die Abendrunden ). Aber macht ja auch keinen Sinn, dass ich Werbung mache, das Startplatzkontingent ist leider erschöpft...




a.nienie schrieb:


> kam mir jetzt nicht so lang vor. aber schalter sind halt etwas pienzig.
> gut gemacht, michael.
> carbo-reload fiel leider aus.


Oha, der Andi jenst 
Carbo- und vor allem auch Protein-Reload ist bei mir wichtig... ich bin so ein Spargel, wenn ich nicht halbwegs passend zum Training esse, nehm ich dabei noch ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2012)

ich jens Dich auch gleich mal 

nahrungszufuhr habe ich heute entsprechend angepasst


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

Zu spät, nix mehr zu retten, Muskeln verhungert, kannste wegwerfen 


Ich habe mir vorhin beim Versuch der Nahrungsaufnahme meinen einen Schneidezahn abgebrochen (war vorher schon kaputt, ist nur angesetzt), natürlich genau rechtzeitig nachdem alle Zahnärzte Feierabend haben vorm Wochenende  Blödes Brot...


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2012)

Du kommst langsam in das alter in dem man das brot vor dem verzehr entweder in milch oder brühe tunken sollte.
nee, ist mies sowas.


----------



## bambam69 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe MTB Gemeinde,

nach 4 Wochen Pause mal eine Frage: 
Wird Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18 Uhr  noch gefahren?
Diese Woche soll es ja richtig zapfig werden.....

Gruß

Bambam


----------



## a.nienie (30. Januar 2012)

wenn es nicht hagelt DI + DO um 1815


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2012)

Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand...! Kalt wirds jetzt jedenfalls, Tendenz für nächste Woche: -5 bis -15° 

Ich bin jedenfalls morgen wieder dabei. Der Termin für die Gebissreparatur ist rechtzeitig und der Platten, den ich nach dem Wochenende vorgefunden habe (Metallstift eingefangen ) ist auch behoben


----------



## a.nienie (30. Januar 2012)

muß noch ein paar müllbeutel kaufen und um die sommerschuhe wickeln, dann kann es von mir aus kalt werden.


----------



## Littlejohn (30. Januar 2012)

bisher sieht es mehr nach a.. Kalt und für Do. bissel Wind aus.
Ansonsten aber trocken...

Ich muss aber aussetzen, gestern hats mich erwischt und mein Doc hat mir eine Ruhepause verschrieben. So ein sch....

Wenn ich Glück habe bin ich aber Do. wieder dabei. Mal schauen.

Also viel Spass Morgen!

@Ripman: Deine Chance!!! Nutze sie!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2012)

@ Littlejohn: "Arsch" wird von der Forensoftware nicht zensiert 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ripman (31. Januar 2012)

@ Littlejohn: GB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2012)

gute besserung, littlejohn.

hier ist es noch humankalt mit leicht bissigem wind.


----------



## Ripman (31. Januar 2012)

Humankalt - Vorschlag für das Unwort der Jahres 2012


----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2012)

komm, etwas restwärme kannst Du doch von zuhause mitbringen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2012)

Humankalt  Kälte ist mMn weniger ein Problem als (übermäßig viel) Nässe. Notfalls kann man statt Restwärme ja auch Glühwein mit Schuss in den Trinksack füllen 
In Landau sind von gestern Abend bis heute Morgen 3-5cm Schnee gefallen. Die Mainzer Webcams haben mir "erzählt", dass dort wohl nichts liegt. Ich werde also keine Winterreifen aufziehen müssen?


----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2012)

schneefrei + trocken


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2012)




----------



## der wahre H. (31. Januar 2012)

Jochen, erhol dich gut.

Heute dürfte es noch aushaltbar sein, aber am Do geht`s noch tiefer in den Eiskeller.

Als Rekonvaleszent werde ich es heute wieder nur im Ostwind geschützten Bereich rollen lassen.


----------



## nicoleII (31. Januar 2012)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Ich muss aber aussetzen, gestern hats mich erwischt und mein Doc hat mir eine Ruhepause verschrieben. So ein sch....
> Wenn ich Glück habe bin ich aber Do. wieder dabei. Mal schauen.



So so, der Nächste - da geht wohl was um Natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung! Und viel Glück! Ich schlage mich noch immer mit dem Sch..... rum und bin jetzt auch langsam ziemlich genervt.  Werde wohl auch heute Abend vermutlich noch mal aussetzen. Insbesondere nach dieser Ankündigung: 


der wahre H. schrieb:


> Als Rekonvaleszent werde ich es heute wieder nur im Ostwind geschützten Bereich rollen lassen.


Man hat ja vor einer Woche erlebt, was das bedeutet! 



Littlejohn schrieb:


> @Ripman: Deine Chance!!! Nutze sie!


Du meinst, jetzt wo endlich alles stein- und beingefroren ist, ist das DIE Gelegenheit, aus unseren Outdoor-Runden auszusteigen und die Indoor-Radel-Saison zu eröffnen, oder wie? 

Allen viel Spaß heute Abend und erkältet Euch nicht!!!

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder 
_Nicole_


----------



## Littlejohn (31. Januar 2012)

Danke für Bessrungswünsche! 

@Nicole: Ripman hat jetzt DIE Chance seinen Abstand zu mir beim WP zu verringern oder gar einzuholen...
Dir weiterhin *Gute Besserung!* Nicht die Nerven verlieren alles nur nee Frage der Zeit!!

Den anderen *Viel Spaß* heute Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppes01 (31. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,
ich hatte mich schon vor zwei oder drei wochen mal erkundigt ob und wie man mitfahren kann - heute abend werde ich es jedenfalls endlich mal schaffen, dabei zu sein.
bin gespannt (und sehr warm angezogen  )
bis später - peppes


----------



## hillfreak (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
auch mich hat´s krankenbedingt erwischt! 
Daher konnte ich heute leider auch nicht mitfahren.
Ich hoffe, Eure Kettenblätter sind nicht eingefroren.
Bis (vielleicht) nächsten Do. und viele Grüße an alle
 Frank II


----------



## Ripman (31. Januar 2012)

Dunkel wars, der Mond schien helle, als ne schnelle Gruppe Mountainbiker langsam um die Ecke fuhr, oder so ähnlich. 

Zusammengefasst: dunkel, windig, kalt, schee wars, als die Füsse wieder aufgetaut waren (^-^)/

Danke für die angenehme Begleitung.

CU

Jürgen

@hillfreak:GB!
@ peppes: hoffe, Du bist nach Deinem Sturz noch gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## peppes01 (31. Januar 2012)

servus,
war echt ne klasse runde. hat spass gemacht-danke! 
@jürgen: alles okay.. der bordstein ist aber auch echt "blöd geparkt" ^^


----------



## Littlejohn (31. Januar 2012)

@Hillfreak: Gute Besserung!
Was ist denn hier los einer nach dem anderen meldet sich Krank ab.....


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Du meinst, jetzt wo endlich alles stein- und beingefroren ist, ist das DIE Gelegenheit, aus unseren Outdoor-Runden auszusteigen und die *Indoor-Radel*-Saison zu eröffnen, oder wie?


 Gott bewahre! Das wäre ja wie Duschen mit Regenschirm oder einen Erotik-Roman lesen 




hillfreak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Eure Kettenblätter sind nicht eingefroren.


Helge und Jürgen haben einen flotten Schuh vorgelegt, da sind die Kettenblätter eher heißgelaufen 

Aber ich finde es schön, zu merken, dass ich so ein Tempo mittlerweile mit anderem (relativen) Kraftaufwand mithalten kann - it works! 




Ripman schrieb:


> Dunkel wars, der Mond schien helle, als ne schnelle Gruppe Mountainbiker langsam um die Ecke fuhr, oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Zusammengefasst: dunkel, windig, kalt, schee wars, als die Füsse wieder aufgetaut waren (^-^)/


Haha, sehr gut! 
Die Runde war übrigens echt klasse, hat mir gut gefallen. Hasse jut jemacht!
Ich könnte in Sachen kalte Füße ja mal wieder Tips aus dem Nähkästchen auspacken, aber nicht dass ich mich noch unbeliebt mache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Meine waren jedenfalls durchweg kätzchenwarm 


An alle Kranken gute und schnelle Besserung und an peppes in gewisser Weise auch - mögen die Einschlagstellen morgen nicht zu sehr schmerzen! 


Und hier noch die fast schon obligatorische Doku:





Knapp 32km (wie immer ab meiner Haustüre und bis dort zurück), damit schon fast ungewöhnlich kurz, ca. 2h. Ok, lasse ich als Ausgleich für die Überlänge der Runde am Donnerstag gelten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2012)

danke jürgen. biebrich war etwas unschön, aber dann lief es.

entweder wir fahren eine längere strecke, oder wir fahren langsamer - winterpokal!


----------



## schiggyf (1. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> danke jürgen. biebrich war etwas unschön, aber dann lief es.


Jou, Biebrich zur Rush Hour ist nicht der Brüller 

Ansonsten hats mir auch Spaß gemacht. War ne schöne Runde 

Seit langem mal wieder Rad gefahren ohne zu schwitzen. Lag bestimmt an den Temperaturen 

Mal schaun obs jetzt auch wieder regelmäßiger bei mir klappt. 18:15 ist mir leider meistens zu knapp/früh. Bin halt kein Student mehr oder im öffentlichen Dienst tätig


----------



## der wahre H. (1. Februar 2012)

Und wieder neue Konturen im Streckenverlauf. Von romantischen Schlößchen im Park, Tiefsand unter der Autobahn bis eisigem Ostwind war alles dabei. Danke, Jürgen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> biebrich war etwas unschön, aber dann lief es.
> 
> entweder wir fahren eine längere strecke, oder wir fahren langsamer - winterpokal!


Ja, das mit den Straßenkreuzugen ist immer etwas suboptimal. Wir brauchen mehr Brücken und Unterführungen!

Ich hab den Winterpokal gecancelt, brauche keine Motivation mehr, da mir das Fahren im Dunkeln und Kalten mittlerweile richtig Spaß macht  Also mir isses egal, ob länger oder langsamer...




der wahre H. schrieb:


> Tiefsand unter der Autobahn


Ist so anstrengend wie Matsch, aber das Rad wird nicht so dreggich


----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2012)

das ist sand:








quelle


----------



## nicoleII (1. Februar 2012)

hillfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> auch mich hat´s krankenbedingt erwischt! [...]


Auch von mir Gute Besserung!!



Littlejohn schrieb:


> [...]
> Was ist denn hier los einer nach dem anderen meldet sich Krank ab.....


Sieht nach einem Anschlag auf die Feierabendrunden-Initiatoren aus.  Nur der wahre H. lässt sich nicht unterkriegen und hält trotz Erkältung tapfer die Stellung! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich könnte in Sachen kalte Füße ja mal wieder Tips aus dem Nähkästchen auspacken, aber nicht dass ich mich noch unbeliebt mache
> 
> 
> ...


"humankalt" und "kätzchenwarm"  was für schöne Wortkreationen hier auftauchen 
Ob du weiser und gelassener alter Mann noch was in deinem reichhaltigen Nähkästchen hast, von dem ich noch nichts weiß? Da müssen wir wohl nochmal unterhalten, denn durchweg _kätzchenwarme_ Füße wären schon fein (sofern ich dafür keinem Kätzchen das Fell abziehen muss!? )



a.nienie schrieb:


> das ist sand:
> [...]
> quelle



 sehr nette Sandkastenspiele!

Vielleicht bis morgen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das ist sand


Jesses! Erwachsene Männer im Sandkasten...




nicoleII schrieb:


> Nur der wahre H. lässt sich nicht unterkriegen und hält trotz Erkältung tapfer die Stellung!


Dem hab ich Öko-Rohrfrei verschrieben, damit ist er sicher bald wieder 100% fit 
Mist, das war vielleicht ein Eigentor... 




nicoleII schrieb:


> Ob du weiser und gelassener alter Mann noch was in deinem reichhaltigen Nähkästchen hast, von dem ich noch nichts weiß? Da müssen wir wohl nochmal unterhalten, denn durchweg _kätzchenwarme_ Füße wären schon fein (sofern ich dafür keinem Kätzchen das Fell abziehen muss!? )


Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...  Ich sehe mich schon bald mit "Mundwärmer" fahren, damit ihr keine "Ohrenwärmer" braucht...

Wir haben selbst zuhause 4 Katzen und ich bin totaler Katzennarr... SOLCHE Tips wirs du von MIR nicht kriegen  Ich bleibe da doch eher bei klassischer Schurwolle - vom Schaf!


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

Na, alle eingefroren?  Oder schwafle ich euch auch hier zu viel?  

Aktuell hat's um die -6°, bis heute Abend sollen das nochmal 2 weniger werden. Gibt aktuell sogar eine offizielle Wetterwarnung vor "strengem Frost". Ich überlege mir heute echt, ob ich nicht mit Goggle fahre 

Ich bin jedenfalls heute wieder dabei, von Andi hab ich auch was positives läuten hören. Bis heute Abend, ik freu mir


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2012)

das wird schon. goggle, wo hab ich die blos...


----------



## Littlejohn (2. Februar 2012)

Ich passe heute nochmal. 
Geht zwar schon wieder deutlich besser, möchte aber keinen Rückfall riskieren.

Viel Spaß ob mit Goggle oder ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

Kalt wars! Ich war echt froh um die Goggle, egal wie das beim Asphaltrollern aussieht. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich schon bei knapp 30° mehr Snowboarden war...! 

Heut hab ich mal echt Probleme gehabt, mitzuhalten. Nächstes mal muss ich vorher ein paar Butterbrote mehr essen, wie man so schön sagt. Richtiges Stichwort... auf zum Carbo-Reload 

Aber vorher lass ich noch ne Karte da:





Sieht etwas wirr (nicht "irr") aus, war aber witzig. Vor allem das Waldstück war spaßig. 37km, 200Hm (?), 2 1/4h.


----------



## Ripman (2. Februar 2012)

Mittlerweile hab ich wieder Gefühl in den Füssen.
Hessisches Ried: dunkel, windig, saukalt.
Mehr gibts von meiner Seite aus nicht zu berichten. Danke Helge fürs vornewechfahren.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Maffe (2. Februar 2012)

Mein Respekt, dass ihr heute unterwegs wart! Ich bin bei den Temperaturen im Moment schon von den Alltagswegen (Strecken bis 5km) immer ziemlich platt.

Nach zwei Touren als Neuling kann ich übrigens sagen, dass es Spaß macht, mit euch zu fahren und ich gerne wieder komme  (allerdings unregelmäßig wg. anderer Termine). Gerne dann auch im Sommer mit MTB im Gonsenheimer Wald.

Viele Grüße,

der andere Andi mit dem Trekkingrad


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2012)

bis auf die füße alles im grünen bereich.
den michael kriegen wir bis zum frühling auch noch fit.
gute runde gestern


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Februar 2012)

Jaja, allesamt harte Beine aber kalte Füße  Bei mir ists leider umgekehrt... 

Ich hab mir gestern (anscheinend durchs Schwitzen) leider ein Wenig den Nacken versaut. Aber zum Glück ist bei mir eine Ibu + ein paar Stunden Schlaf für sowas wie der Reset-Knopf am PC.




a.nienie schrieb:


> den michael kriegen wir bis zum frühling auch noch fit.


Na hoffentlich!  Ich will mich endlich mal wieder einigermaßen fit fühlen am Berg - auch nach 300Hm am Stück noch. Spätestens zum Gäsbock sollte ich die 1600Hm zumindest "überstehen"... auf dem letzten Drittel keinen Spaß mehr zu haben ist etwas, womit ich dabei leben kann


----------



## bambam69 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich komme erst wieder, wenn es über 0 Grad hat.Bitte um Verzeihung  Dafür war ich heute im Studio auf der Rolle. Da konnte ich kurz/kurz fahren


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2012)

fährt heute noch jemand?
sonst laufe ich zum partisanentrupp im GoWa über.


----------



## Ripman (7. Februar 2012)

Also, ich war eben in der Mittagspause mal kurz vor die Tür, mir ist das heute definitiv zu kalt. Ich schaue heut abend mal bei Astrid im Spinningkurs vorbei.

Viel Spaß im Wald

Jürgen


----------



## Littlejohn (7. Februar 2012)

Hab Mal nee Aklimatisierungsrunde gedreht.

Bin Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sam060669 (7. Februar 2012)

Bin auch dabei   

Sam


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


>


Harhar... "das ist ein Ba-ba-banküberfall!" 




a.nienie schrieb:


> sonst laufe ich zum partisanentrupp im GoWa über.







Ripman schrieb:


> Also, ich war eben in der Mittagspause mal kurz vor die Tür, mir ist das heute definitiv zu kalt.


Bis heute Abend wirds noch wärmer, etwa so wie letzten Donnerstag:






Und diesen Donnerstag wirds dann fast schon frühlingshaft 


Ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei, so lange das Buff noch absolut ausreicht und ich noch nicht die Neoprenmaske rausholen muss, ist es noch nicht zu kalt 





PS: es fängt gerade an, zu schneien...


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2012)

das schöne ist: der schnee hat null chance zu tauen


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2012)

wird geil, ich lege zum eingrooven [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=136Fn0rEseo"]Immortal - A Sign for the Norse Hordes to Ride      - YouTube[/nomedia] auf.


----------



## schiggyf (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo winterliche Feierabendradler,

wünsch euch viel Spaß heute. Bei mir klappts zeitlich mal wieder nicht und ehrlich gesagt ists mir auch irgendwie zu kalt (wenn dann auch noch die Dunkelheit dazu kommt).

Ich bin am Sonntag mal ne ganz nette Runde gefahren die auch ganz gut für ne winterliche Feierabendrunde passen könnte. Ich habe sie jetzt so modifiziert das Start/Ziel am bekannten Treffpunkt liegt.

Die Runde ist wirklich sehr schön, enthält sie doch die "Mainzer Wälder" (Ober-Olmer und GoWa). 
Eine gute Beleuchtung (gerade für den GoWa) ist sehr zu empfehlen und evtl. auch Temperaturen ab dem Gefrierpunkt aufwärts (wird schon wieder  ).
Ansonsten ist sie recht easy zu fahren, würde mal sagen höchstens Techniklevel 1.

Wenns demnächst mal passt (auch mit den Temperaturen) würde ich euch die Strecke gerne präsentieren (also "guiden"  )

Ach ja, HIER ist sie. Die Höhenmeter sind wohl etwas übertrieben. Keine Ahnung wie GPSies das rechnet. Es dürften so ca. 350hm sein.


----------



## Littlejohn (7. Februar 2012)

@schiggyf: Die Runde gefällt mir. Wir sind seit längerm dran so eine Runde auf die Beine zu stellen mit dem Ziel im GoWa an der Sportklause zu enden. Deine Runde könnte man ja dafür verwenden. Du bist mir somit etwas zuvor gekommen 
Mit der Strecke Im GoWa müssten wir aber Situationsbedingt anpassen, wenn wir Mitfahrer haben deren Beleuchtung nicht ausreichend ist. Das sollte aber auch kein Problem sein.

Ich freu mich drauf, wenn Du uns Deine Tour präsentierst!



@Helge: Danke für die Winterliche Feierabendrunde wie sie sein sollte mit Schnee, Kälte und nette Begleitung! 

Bis Donnerstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wird geil, ich lege zum eingrooven Immortal - A Sign for the Norse Hordes to Ride      - YouTube auf.


Komische Norweger... da bleib ich doch lieber bei den gemäßigten Schweden: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zg8cJy1Yqk"]KATATONIA - WILL I ARRIVE      - YouTube[/nomedia] (das war vorhin meine Aufwärmmucke) ...da kommt nicht gleich Blut aus dem Ohr 




schiggyf schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag mal ne ganz nette Runde gefahren die auch ganz gut für ne winterliche Feierabendrunde passen könnte. Ich habe sie jetzt so modifiziert das Start/Ziel am bekannten Treffpunkt liegt.
> 
> Die Runde ist wirklich sehr schön, enthält sie doch die "Mainzer Wälder" (Ober-Olmer und GoWa).
> Eine gute Beleuchtung (gerade für den GoWa) ist sehr zu empfehlen und evtl. auch Temperaturen ab dem Gefrierpunkt aufwärts (wird schon wieder  ).
> ...


Sieht interessant aus  Da wäre ich generell dabei, wenn ich da bin. Wäre vielleicht mal ein Anlass, doch endlich mal die Helmhalterung meiner Lampe auszuprobieren...!


Die Runde heute war echt klasse  Leichter Schneefall, deutlich angenehmere (gefühlte) Temperaturen als letzten Donnerstag und ein etwas gemütlicheres Tempo (danke Helge! ). Da konnte auch mein "Ausrutscher" die Stimmung nicht trüben, mehr als ein kleiner Kratzer an der Hüfte ist auch nicht davon übrig geblieben.
Aber zumindest der Vorderreifen muss bis Donnerstag echt runter. Habe vorhin nochmal getestet, das Gummi wird bei Kälte echt so hart, da kommt man kein 1/10mm mit dem Fingernagel mehr rein. Merke: Maxxis 42a + Kälte = nix gut!  Schade, dass für die nächsten Tage kein Niederschlag mehr gemeldet ist - im Schnee fahren macht Spaß!


----------



## sam060669 (7. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die winterliche Feierabendrunde, es war sehr schön 

Spikes voll im Einsatz, coole Sache 

Danke Helge

Sam


----------



## a.nienie (8. Februar 2012)

spassig und trotz minus temperaturen war keiner grim + frostbitten.

@smudo: katatonia sind *vntrve*


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Was hast du denn gefrühstückt?


----------



## a.nienie (8. Februar 2012)

pferde embryonen mit milch, wie alle normalen leute


----------



## nicoleII (8. Februar 2012)

/*@ a.nienie & `Smubob´  'tschuldigung, ich quetsch mich hier grad mal dazwischen:  */


  Was war das gestern schön!!  Endlich mal winterliche Bedingungen, so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte! Herrlich!  Danke an den wahren Guide für die gelungene Runde! (Und ganz viel Vergnügen am Donnerstag-Abend!)

  Vielleicht haben wir nächste Woche noch mal Glück und es gibt einen Schnee-Nachschlag. (Aber dafür soll leider keine Sonne mehr zu sehen sein  also diese Woche noch mal richtig genießen und Licht tanken wann immer es geht!) Dann kommen meine Spikes diesen Winter ja vielleicht doch noch zum Einsatz  hatte schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt

  Ich freue mich übrigens total, dass es genug Verrückte gibt, die auch bei der derzeitigen Witterung noch fahren, so dass sich trotz gelegentlicher einzelner Ausfälle, doch immer wieder eine Gruppe zusammen findet!  Ich bin soooo froh, dass ich abends nicht alleine orientierungslos durch die Dunkelheit rollen muss (ähm, räusper, bzw. vor der Glotze abhänge und Chips futtere, was wohl wesentlich wahrscheinlicher wäre )!

  Hoffentlich bis morgen!


/* @ a.nienie & 'Smubob'  so, jetzt dürft ihr wieder */


----------



## Littlejohn (8. Februar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir nächste Woche noch mal Glück und es gibt einen Schnee-Nachschlag. (Aber dafür soll leider keine Sonne mehr zu sehen sein  also diese Woche noch mal richtig genießen und Licht tanken wann immer es geht!) Dann kommen meine Spikes diesen Winter ja vielleicht doch noch zum Einsatz  hatte schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt



Warum solange warten? Nach dem Derzeigen Wetterbericht für Morgen Nachmittag: Schneeschauer Wahrscheinlichkeit 60%

Mit Spikes bin ich noch unschlüssig.. Heute ging super ohne....


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

@ Andi: Ok, dann bin ich beruhigt. Andernfalls hätte ich mir echt Sorgen gemacht...




nicoleII schrieb:


> Was war das gestern schön!!  Endlich mal winterliche Bedingungen
> ...
> Vielleicht haben wir nächste Woche noch mal Glück und es gibt einen Schnee-Nachschlag.
> ...
> Ich freue mich übrigens total, dass es genug Verrückte gibt, die auch bei der derzeitigen Witterung noch fahren


100%ige Zustimmung in allen Punkten 
Als Kontrastprogramm werde ich heute Abend mal fernsehen und Chips essen  Oh, ein Bier könnte ich mir noch auf machen, wenn schon Clichees erfüllen, dann RICHTIG!!  




Littlejohn schrieb:


> Warum solange warten? Nach dem Derzeigen Wetterbericht für Morgen Nachmittag: Schneeschauer Wahrscheinlichkeit 60%


Wer sagt das?  Die 3 Wetterdienste die ich immer konsultiere behaupten alle 0 - max. 20% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit für morgen...! 

Spikes sind bei den aktuellen Bedingungen mMn nicht nötig, wir haben ja kaum Glatteis. Reifen, deren Gummi nicht verhärtet reichen völlig  Die normalen Standard-Mischungen (a la Schwalbe Tripple Compound oder Maxxis 60a) taugen da noch mit am besten.


----------



## Littlejohn (8. Februar 2012)

@smubob: Guggst Du hier und hier

aber Ok 3 zu 2 schauen wir mal  ändern können wir es ja eh nicht!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Cool, besser als 3:0  Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

Meine 3 Quellen: Eins, zwei, drei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (8. Februar 2012)

Und dann kann man auch noch hier und hier oder hier gucken  - damit steht es für morgen 6:2 gegen Schnee. Aber von Nordosten zieht ein Tief mit Schneefall rein  bin gespannt, ob es bis zu uns und bis in unsere Niederungen reicht. Ich hätte jedenfalls nix dagegen, wenn es morgen *und *nächsten Dienstag schneien würde.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Aber von Nordosten zieht ein Tief mit Schneefall rein  bin gespannt, ob es bis zu uns und bis in unsere Niederungen reicht. Ich hätte jedenfalls nix dagegen, wenn es morgen *und *nächsten Dienstag schneien würde.


Sehr gut! Hoffen wir einfach, dass wir was abkriegen! Es müsste nur auch so kalt bleiben wie jetzt, denn tendentiell solls nächste Woche eher wärmer werden... :-/


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

*YEAH, es schneit!!*  Und diesmal auch richtig schöne Flocken. Wat freu ik mir auf heut Abend 


@ Jochen & Nicole: unser  wurde erhört


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Wow, Tripplepost...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





An alle, die heute nicht dabei waren: ihr habt eine echt tolle Runde verpasst  Und danke an Nicole und Jochen, dass ihr da wart 
Wir sind über den brot-trockenen Weg direkt am Rhein bis Nackenheim (also der eigentlich gedachte Rückweg "meiner" Runde) und ab dort so zurück wie wir dann bei "meiner" Runde tatsächlich gefahren sind. Rechtzeitig zur Halbzeit hat es zu schneien begonnen, war echt witzig...







Der Track der Runde dürfte wohl der bisher schlankste sein, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die Schleife links oben mein persönlicher Hin- und Rückweg war...





36km / 2h


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2012)

dann seid Ihr ja gekrochen, Ihr luschen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

Sich vor der Mitfahrt drücken und andere als Luschen bezeichnen... [pälzisch]bass uff, Bärschel!![/pälzisch] Sonst muss ich am Dienstag meinen Meinungsverstärker mitbringen.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2012)

Du weisst doch gar nicht, wie viele chips ich stattdessen vernichtet habe


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

Chip(s)tuning??


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2012)

active body forming


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

"Bier und Chips formten diesen wunderschönen Kampfkoloss" ...schöner Spruch für ein knackig eng anliegendes Lycra-Trikot.


----------



## nicoleII (12. Februar 2012)

@ Smubob: Das Star-Field.gif trifft's echt gut - da wird mir ganz schwindelig von Meinetwegen muss es während der Tour nicht wieder so dicke Flocken schneien, wenn aber bei unserer nächsten Runde noch etwas Schnee liegen würde, würde es mich freuen. 



a.nienie schrieb:


> dann seid Ihr ja gekrochen, Ihr luschen.


  Ich deute das hier als einen Ausdruck der Hochachtung, dass wir unter diesen widrigen Bedingungen überhaupt und dann auch noch so zügig unterwegs waren.  (Ich war total müde und wollte die Sache schnell hinter mich bringen und schnellstmöglich wieder nach Hause (da hat ausserdem noch eine halbe Tüte Flips auf mich gewartet) )

  Wir sehen uns Dienstag!

_Nicole_


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> @ Smubob: Das Star-Field.gif trifft's echt gut - da wird mir ganz schwindelig vonâ¦ Meinetwegen muss es wÃ¤hrend der Tour nicht wieder so dicke Flocken schneien, wenn aber bei unserer nÃ¤chsten Runde noch etwas Schnee liegen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde es mich freuen.


Jochen und ich waren da mit den Goggles auch durchaus besser gerÃ¼stet und konnten das Warp-Feeling voll genieÃen 


Schlechte Neuigkeiten: Seit gestern Abend plagen mich Halsschmerzen  (Irgendwann musste es mich ja auch erwischen ) Werde mich den Rest vom Tag mit Tee/Honigmilch und Vitaminen vollpumpen  und hoffe, dass ich heute abend mitfahren kann. Sonst fÃ¼hl ich mich 100% fit...


----------



## nicoleII (14. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schlechte Neuigkeiten: Seit gestern Abend plagen mich Halsschmerzen  (Irgendwann musste es mich ja auch erwischen )


  Stimmt, du warst bis jetzt glaube ich wirklich einer der ganz Wenigen, der noch rein garnix hatte- so geht das natürlich nicht! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... und hoffe, dass ich heute abend mitfahren kann. ...



 Na das hoffe ich doch auch!!! Mein Vorhaben, meine 'Erkältung' jemand anderem (also dir) anzuhängen, ist nämlich noch nicht so ganz aufgegangen: Die Halsschmerzen sind weitestgehend weg, aber ich hätte da noch gelegentliche Kopf- und Ohrenschmerzen sowie allgemeine Abgeschlagenheit und Müdigkeit, die du dir bitte heute Abend gefälligst noch abholst!!! 

Nee, ist doof, dass es dich jetzt auch erwischt hat. Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn du heute wieder dabei wärst, aber ich kann dir nur raten, dich von Anfang an zu schonen und gleich gegenzusteuern, sonst dauert der Mist nur umso länger!


----------



## Ripman (14. Februar 2012)

Wird denn bei diesen frühlingshaften Temperaturen überhaupt gefahren?
Hoffe doch!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Stimmt, du warst bis jetzt glaube ich wirklich einer der ganz Wenigen, der noch rein garnix hatte- so geht das natürlich nicht!


Richtig. Ich hab's wohl zu oft und zu stolz verkündet, dass es mich noch nicht erwischt hat 




nicoleII schrieb:


> Mein Vorhaben, meine 'Erkältung' jemand anderem (also dir) anzuhängen, ist nämlich noch nicht so ganz aufgegangen: Die Halsschmerzen sind weitestgehend weg, aber ich hätte da noch gelegentliche Kopf- und Ohrenschmerzen sowie allgemeine Abgeschlagenheit und Müdigkeit, die du dir bitte heute Abend gefälligst noch abholst!!!


Wenn das alles noch nachkommt, werden dir in der nächsten Zeit dauerhaft die Ohren klingeln 






nicoleII schrieb:


> Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn du heute wieder dabei wärst, aber ich kann dir nur raten, dich von Anfang an zu schonen und gleich gegenzusteuern, sonst dauert der Mist nur umso länger!


Ich hab meinen Körper heute schon massiv mit allen möglichen heilsamen Sachen überschüttet, hoffentlich ist noch was zu retten. Ich fühle mich eigentlich auch ganz gut, werde aber trotzdem heute lieber mal zuhause bleiben - besser nicht zu viel riskieren!  Wenn es mich in den nächsten zwei Tagen nicht zunehmend dahinrafft, wäre ich aber wieder für eine schmutzige Donnerstagsrunde zu haben 




Ripman schrieb:


> Wird denn bei diesen frühlingshaften Temperaturen überhaupt gefahren?
> Hoffe doch!


Klar! In kurzen Hosen und Halbarmtrikot 


Viel Spaß euch allen! Und passt auf euch auf, wird sicher an einigen Stellen glatt sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (14. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> werde aber trotzdem heute lieber mal zuhause bleiben - besser nicht zu viel riskieren!



Na, wenn du nicht kommst, um dir die Reste abzuholen, dann geh ich jetzt halt zu meinem Doc und frag den, ob er es haben will. 
D.h. auch von mir eine Absage für heute. 
Allen Fahrern viel Spaß und nicht ausrutschen!
@Smubob*: Gute Besserung und baldige Wiedergenesung*!!!


----------



## Littlejohn (14. Februar 2012)

@smubob & Nicole: *Gute Besserung*!!

@Helge: Danke für die schöne Runde, hat wieder Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Ripman (14. Februar 2012)

Auch von Uschi und mir allen Betroffenen: Gute Besserung!

@Helge: Bauschheimer Wald ist andersrum auch gut zu gebrauchen, vielen Dank für die nette Runde, bei der mein ToutTerrain mal zeigen konnte, dass es sich wirklich in toutes terrains bewegen lässt. ;-))  Und ... Willkommen im Team!

@all: CU

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

Danke Leute!  Habe mir gerade meinen Gute-Nacht-Cocktail verabreicht und schlafen soll ja auch helfen...


----------



## der wahre H. (15. Februar 2012)

Allen Angeschlagenen gute und schnelle Besserung.

Vielleicht sind ja bei der Weiberfastnachtsmuffelrunde mit geplanter CheeseBurger-Einkehr am Waldrand alle wieder dabei.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind ja bei der Weiberfastnachtsmuffelrunde *mit geplanter CheeseBurger-Einkehr* am Waldrand alle wieder dabei.


Wenn ich das lese, gehts mir sofort viel besser! 

Fühle mich insgesamt auch recht fit, Halsschmerzen sind schon deutlich weniger - sieht gut aus für morgen


----------



## a.nienie (15. Februar 2012)

gute besserung den erkrankten.



der wahre H. schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht sind ja bei der Weiberfastnachtsmuffelrunde mit geplanter CheeseBurger-Einkehr am Waldrand alle wieder dabei.



wäre beim radfahren dabei. den griechen brauche ich im winter nicht auch noch.


----------



## Littlejohn (15. Februar 2012)

Wie der wahre H. bereist angekündigt hat wird die morgige Runde rund um Mainz in den *GoWa *führen und dort enden.
Die Einkehr wird bei Costa sein. (Wir werden erwartet...)

*Start wie gehabt 18:15Uhr am Schloßtor Mainz.
*
Bis Morgen

Jochen


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Ich bin sehr gespannt!  Sollte ich die Lampe noch auf den Hut schnallen oder wird kein ernsthaftes Gelände gefahren?


----------



## Ripman (15. Februar 2012)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Wie der wahre H. bereist angekündigt hat wird die morgige Runde rund um Mainz in den *GoWa *führen und dort enden.
> Die Einkehr wird bei Costa sein. (Wir werden erwartet...)
> 
> *Start wie gehabt 18:15Uhr am Schloßtor Mainz.
> ...




Kommunikation: Sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (15. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt!  Sollte ich die Lampe noch auf den Hut schnallen oder wird kein ernsthaftes Gelände gefahren?



Nein, Das Übliche befestigte Wege!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2012)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Nein, Das Übliche befestigte Wege!


Auch gut. Habe trotzdem gestern mal die Lampe auf den Helöm geschnallt und sie (sowie auch mich, wie fit ich bin) auf einer kurzen Runde getestet - und beides für gut befunden  Bis heute abend!


----------



## a.nienie (16. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... wäre beim radfahren dabei. den griechen brauche ich im winter nicht auch noch.



klappt doch erst wieder nächste woche


----------



## Ripman (17. Februar 2012)

Gelungene Runde mit einer Variante durch den alten Steinbruch. Sehr schön, vielen Dank fürs Vornewegfahren. Der Kettenriß hätte nicht sein müssen, danke Jochen fürs Abschleppen.

CU kommende Woche

Jürgen


----------



## nicoleII (17. Februar 2012)

Das war gestern wieder eine klasse Feierabendrunde!!! Schön matschig und eine gut gelaunte Truppe!  Danke Jochen & Co für's Guiden! O.k. das mit der Weiberfastnachtsmuffelrunde hat am Ende nicht so ganz hingehauen (Hiilfeeee!), aber der Cheese hat dennoch sehr gut gemundet! Da ich mich mittlerweile an einen längeren Heimweg gewöhnt habe und zudem die Luft so herrlich frühlingshaft war, habe ich noch einen kleinen aber sehr feinen weil echten Nightride (d.h. ohne eigene Beleuchtung ) durch die offene Prärie drangehängt (wow! - super trouper!  - was'n Spaß - einfach nur genial!)

  Wünsche allen Feierabendrundlern ein schönes Wochenende - wie und wo auch immer ihr diese "tollen Tage" verbringen werdet - und wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich Dienstag wieder!

Danke übrigens auch noch für all die Besserungswünsche und guten Ratschläge! Ich versuch' mein Bestes!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Gelungene Runde mit einer Variante durch den alten Steinbruch.


Absolut! Der Einstieg durch den Steinbruch und das Radweg-Geschlängel durch Hechtsheim gefällt mir auch sehr gut und wäre auch der neue Einstieg zu meiner gekürzten Runde nach Nackenheim 

Jochen hat auch echt nicht zu viel versprochen... wir sind auf befestigten Feldwegen, befestigten Waldwegen, über befestigte Wiesen und befestigte frisch gepflügte Äcker gefahren  Aber trotzdem war es insgesamt eine sehr schöne Runde.




Ripman schrieb:


> Der Kettenriß hätte nicht sein müssen, danke Jochen fürs Abschleppen.


Abschleppen per Bike - das habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt! 


Hier noch die Doku:





43km / 320Hm


Und so kann es aussehen, wenn man die GPS-Aufzeichnung bei der Einkehr nicht stoppt:





Ein Weizen und ein mal Trackpointsalat bitte!  Der aufgezeichnete Track hatte genau 1111 Punkte, nach dem Bereinigen um alle solchen "Häufen", waren es noch etwas über 800...


@ all: übersteht mir die Faschingstage gut - wie auch immer ihr das tut. Ich flüchte heute Abend in weniger närrische Gefielde...

@ Nicole: Das hier ist der besagte Schuhhersteller, kannst ja mal ein Bisschen schmökern...

@ Jochen: Das sind die besagten Pedale, kannst du ggf. auch bei einer Pfälzerwaldrunde demnächst mal bei mir ausprobieren...


----------



## nicoleII (17. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der aufgezeichnete Track hatte genau *1111* Punkte, [...]


Das war ja eine passende Zahl für den gestrigen Tag!  Das war kein Zufall!  Das ist ein Zeichen!!! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Nicole: Das hier ist der besagte Schuhhersteller, kannst ja mal ein Bisschen schmökern...


Danke, hatte es mir von gestern schon noch gemerkt, nachdem du mir den Namen so schön vorgetanzt hattest .
Du kannst mir aber, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, nochmal 'ne PN oder E-Mail bzgl. der Protektoren schicken.


----------



## der wahre H. (17. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöne Runde mit gut ausgetüfftelter Anfahrt. Ein Lob an Jochen.
Das plötzliche Verschwinden einer Kette habe ich schon erlebt, nicht aber das eines befestigten Radweges zwischen Klein-Winternheim und Lerchenberg.
Den "Muffel" können wir allerdings streichen. Vielleicht taucht er aber am Fastnacht-Dienstag noch mal auf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Das war ja eine passende Zahl für den gestrigen Tag!  Das war kein Zufall!  Das ist ein Zeichen!!!


Ja, hat was, gell  Das in Verbindung mit "Ring um die Eier" etc.  hat den schmutzigen Donnerstag perfekt abgerundet...




nicoleII schrieb:


> Danke, hatte es mir von gestern schon noch gemerkt, nachdem du mir den Namen so schön vorgetanzt hattest .


Toll, jetzt denkt jeder, dass ich voll der Waldorf-Pädagoge bin  Zum Glück halte ich mich beim Biken in Sachen Bäume umarmen zurück 




nicoleII schrieb:


> Du kannst mir aber, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, nochmal 'ne PN oder E-Mail bzgl. der Protektoren schicken.


Kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (17. Februar 2012)

Danke, für das Lob und die Nette Begleitung! Schön das Euch die Runde gefallen hat!



der wahre H. schrieb:


> Das plötzliche Verschwinden einer Kette habe ich schon erlebt, nicht aber das eines befestigten Radweges zwischen Klein-Winternheim und Lerchenberg.



Tja, beim ersten habe ich mehr auf die Karten verlassen, als was ich vorher abgefahren bin. Beim zweiten falsch abgebogen....
Danke für dei Unterstützung bei der Abkürzung.



Ripman schrieb:


> ..., danke Jochen fürs Abschleppen.


Kein Ding, Gerne!

@Smubob: Danke, habe mir die Pedale anhand Deiner Fotos bereits angeschaut. 

Ich wünsche Euch auch ein Schönes Fastnachtswochenende wie und o Ihr es verbringen werdet!

Bis Dienstag

Jochen


----------



## Littlejohn (20. Februar 2012)

Für alle die nee Pause von der Fastnachtsparty brauchen oder alle Muffel findet morgen Dienstag 21.02. findet wieder eine Winterliche Feierabendrunde statt.

Wie immer *18:15Uhr am Schlosstor Mainz*


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2012)

und packt nen ersatzschlauch ein bei den ganzen scherben.
wenn ich rechtzeitig das sinkende schiff verlassen kann, bin ich dabei.


----------



## der wahre H. (21. Februar 2012)

Wie wär´s mit einer Scherben, aber nicht Steigungs freien Märchenlandrunde ?


----------



## Ripman (21. Februar 2012)

@ Helge: Märchenland-Runde, meinste, wir schaffen das zeitlich?

Wir sind am Start.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2012)

müßen wir halt schneller fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (21. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> müßen wir halt schneller fahren



Du verrückter Hund!


----------



## Ripman (21. Februar 2012)

Danke Helge, war ne klasse Runde. Wären wir ca. 10 min früher gestartet, hätten wir es noch bis zur "Hohen Wurzel" geschafft. Aber so war es auch sehr schön und dunkel 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Littlejohn (21. Februar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Danke Helge, war ne klasse Runde. Wären wir ca. 10 min früher gestartet, hätten wir es noch bis zur "Hohen Wurzel" geschafft. Aber so war es auch sehr schön und dunkel
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!!


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2012)

sehr gute streckenwahl!

und in einem wiesbadener vorort rennen seit gestern scully und mulder rum 



Ripman schrieb:


> Wären wir ca. 10 min früher gestartet, hätten wir es noch bis zur "Hohen Wurzel" geschafft.



DO 1800?


----------



## Ripman (22. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> und in einem wiesbadener vorort rennen seit gestern scully und mulder rum



Wegen dem wilden Geleuchte? (oder heisst es: wegen des wilden Geleuchtes? Komm grad nicht drauf.)



a.nienie schrieb:


> DO 1800?



Von Gonsenheim ist das bei geschickter Streckenwahl fast zu schaffen, ca. 1 1/2 Stunden hoch und ca. 20 Minuten wieder runter. Dann blieben noch 10 Minuten bis in die Stadt.


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2012)

word.

nein, ich meinte wegen dem gespielten verfahren, bei dem wir im hof eines erschreckten hausbesitzers gelandet sind.


----------



## Ripman (22. Februar 2012)

Meinte ich ja, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass dem nicht ganz wohl war, als der uns bemerkt hatte ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2012)

> if it's somethin' weird an'it don't look good
> who ya gonna call?
> ghostbusters!


aber auf scully hätte ich persönlich gerne gewartet <3


----------



## Ripman (22. Februar 2012)

So schlimm haben wird doch gar nicht ausgesehen. Ghostbusters hätte ich für overdressd gehalten  
Meinst Du Aliens würden mit so hellem Licht zum Assimilieren von hilflosen Erdenbürgern ausrücken?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2012)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit einer Scherben, aber nicht Steigungs freien Märchenlandrunde ?





Ripman schrieb:


> Danke Helge, war ne klasse Runde. Wären wir ca. 10 min früher gestartet, hätten wir es noch bis zur "Hohen Wurzel" geschafft. Aber so war es auch sehr schön und dunkel


Och menno, kaum bin ich mal außer Landes, scheint ihr besonders interessante Runden zu fahren 
Ich habe mir gestern Abend auch das Rad geschnappt, um die Dienstagsabendtradition aufrecht zu erhalten, bin aber einen ziemlichen Stiefel zusammengefahren 





Dafür 400Hm @ 41km in 2h 




a.nienie schrieb:


> aber auf scully hätte ich persönlich gerne gewartet <3


*hrhrhr*


@ Jürgen: na einigen Filmen zufolge schon...! 


Morgen bin ich wieder dabei beim Assimilationskommando...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2012)

wir sind borg...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2012)

We're going to assimilate you. Resistance is futile.


----------



## nicoleII (22. Februar 2012)

Was hat Euch denn gebissen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jürgens Zustand war ja gestern schon besorgniserregend (dem ist der Ranchaufenthalt offenbar nicht bekommen ), aber nun scheint sich der Wahnsinn ja sogar über's Forum auszubreiten  

  Ich wollte eigentlich nur kurz schreiben, dass ich die gestrige Feierabendrunde wieder klasse fand! Vielen Dank an Helge für die schöne Märchenlandtour (auch wenn ich nicht mitbekommen habe, wann wir da waren ). (Und sorry für den Schlusssprint, aber nachdem das wochenlang nicht drin war, brauchte ich das einfach mal wieder!)



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Och menno, kaum bin ich mal außer Landes, scheint ihr besonders interessante Runden zu fahren


 Ja schade, dass du nicht dabei warst  ich vermisse nämlich deine Aufzeichnungen! 


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern Abend auch das Rad geschnappt, um die  Dienstagsabendtradition aufrecht zu erhalten, bin aber einen ziemlichen  Stiefel zusammengefahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tapfer! Und ein schöner Stiefel - sogar mit einem Sporn hinten dran. (Passt irgendwie wieder zum o.g. Ranchbesuch - wirklich alles langsam reichlich mysteriös hier...)

Bis morgen! 

_Nicole_


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> We're going to assimilate you. Resistance is futile.


bisschen nanotech in den waden kann ich gebrauchen.

biomechanic power und so...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eIL8DpJt54"]ROBOTIKO REJEKTO - Umsturz Jetzt (Razormaid Mix)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Ja schade, dass du nicht dabei warst  ich vermisse nämlich deine Aufzeichnungen!


Hehe, ich wollte auch schon nach dem Track der Märchenland-Runde fragen, aber außer mir loggt ja normal keiner mit...




nicoleII schrieb:


> Tapfer! Und ein schöner Stiefel - sogar mit einem Sporn hinten dran.


Ja, dafür dass die Runde total spontan zusammengebastelt war, sieht sie aus wie gemalt  Der Sporn war gar nicht geplant, da habe ich einen kleinen Verfahrer zu einer kurzen Wald-Schleife mit ein paar extra Höhenmetern ausgeweitet 


@ Andi: das ist ja fast so link wie ein E-Bike - iehbäh!! 

Das Lied ist ja noch kaputter als [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcW2hVg62HE"]LDC - Die schwarze Zone      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Littlejohn (22. Februar 2012)

@ Smubob: Tja, wenn Du Dich da nicht täuscht

Höhenprofil und Track

Bis nächste Woche.

Jochen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2012)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> @ Smubob: Tja, wenn Du Dich da nicht täuscht
> 
> Höhenprofil und Track


Ja fein, dankeschön  Kannst mir bei Gelegenheit den Track als gpx mailen? Dann schau ich mir das demnächst mal an...

Wie schauts mit heute Abend aus, jemand am Start? Der gemeldete Regen bleibt ja bis jetzt aus


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2012)

unschlüssig. wird hektisch mit 1815...


----------



## nicoleII (23. Februar 2012)

am Start (wenn nichts dazwischen kommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (23. Februar 2012)

Vier fleissige Beinharte auf der TH Bruecke erspaeht als ich drunter durchgelaufen bin  Auf der anderen Brueckenseite dann noch einen Nachzuegler getroffen hat er euch noch eingeholt? Ich hab ihn mal Richtung Maareaue geschickt....

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Ripman (23. Februar 2012)

Mein sonst recht gutes Zeitmanagement hat mich heute leider im Stich gelassen. So war ich leider etwa 10 Minuten zu spät m Treffpunkt und dachte gerade an eine einsame Runde, als plötzlich Udo vor mir stand, der ebenfalls zu spät gekommen war. Er hatte Bonsai getroffen, dessen vage Hinweise aber  glücklicherweise ignoriert und war, sozusagen auf dem Heimweg, über mich gestolpert. Gemeinsam haben wir dann noch ne schöne Runde im Schatten der "Flörsheimer Warte" zusammengeradelt.
Die anderen Unentwegten, tschuldigung, Beinharten, haben wir/ich leider heute nicht mehr getroffen.

Bes demnäx

Jürgen

@Udo: Schee wars, danke fürs Zeigen bis dato unbekannter Wege ;-))


----------



## mbonsai (23. Februar 2012)

Zufaelle gibts


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2012)

@ Jürgen: Mist, hab deinen Anruf erst gesehen, als ich wieder zuhause war... da wo das Handy normal im Rucksack liegt (ganz hinten unten) hör ich davon beim Fahren nix  Sollte mir angewöhnen, vor der Abfahrt am Treffpunkt mal drauf zu schauen. Aber für mich war das ja auch vorerst mal die letzte winterliche beinharte Abendrunde... ich bin dann ab nächste Woche hauptsächlich wieder in der Heimat und werde dort abends Aliens jagen (oder so ähnlich) und ab und zu auch mal wieder in den Wald kommen, hoffe ich.
@ Andi: hab aufm Heimweg vom Holztor ein Auto gesehen mit dem Kennzeichen "BO-RG $$$" 
Aber zur feierlichen Abschlussveranstaltung (Helge weiß Bescheid) werde ich versuchen, da zu sein. 

War übrigens auch heute wieder eine schöne Runde, sind wir ähnlich aber etwas länger schon mal in entgegengesetzter Richtung gefahren - funktioniert auch so herum 





(40km / 260Hm - etwa 1/4 der Strecke und 1/3 der Hm dürfte wohl auf meinen Anfahrtsweg entfallen)


Ich würde auch am Wochenende gerne eine Runde etwa in Abendrunden-Dimension (aber natürlich am Tag) fahren, für mehr werde ich wohl keine Zeit haben. Vielleicht passt das ja jemanem auch gut in den Plan. Ob Sa. oder So. wäre mir relativ egal. Nicole wäre wohl auch mit am Start. Wir hatten überlegt, nochmal meine Runde nach Nackenheim zu fahren, da war sie beim ersten Mal nicht dabei. Habe für die Runde mittlerweile auch mehrere alternative Möglichkeiten im Petto.


----------



## Ripman (24. Februar 2012)

Huhu,

so wie die Trackaufzeichnung aussieht, hätte es die eine oder andere Möglichkeit gegeben sich zu treffen. Im Prinzip, wenn auch mit dem einen oder anderen Schlenker mehr, sind wir in Gegenrichtung gefahren.
Ich war fast genau um 20.00Uhr wieder am Treffpunkt, war ich da auch zu spät??

@Smubob: Was geht denn ab? Prüfungen??

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Bei einem Ausflug am Samstag würde ich mich eventuell anschließen, melde mich dazu aber noch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2012)

Zum Schlosstor sind wir nicht wieder zurück, sind dann direkt ins Holztor gestolpert. 20:00 kommt ziemlich genau hin.

Ja, Klausur am Montag, daher übers Wochenende hierher "strafversetzt"  Für die nächste Prüfung werd ich hauptsächlich zuhause lernen. Ab Mitte April bin ich dann werktags wieder hier.

Jochen meinte auch, ihm passt Samstag besser, dann halten wir das doch schon mal grob fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (24. Februar 2012)

War 'ne schöne kleine geruhsame Runde gestern - vielen Dank an die beiden Vorfahrer! 
  @ Frank: Schön, dass du auch mal wieder dabei warst! Und pass weiter auf dich auf!



mbonsai schrieb:


> Zufaelle gibts


  Stimmt, schon recht kurios, was da gestern abgegangen ist und dass so doch noch jeder zu einer Abendrunde in netter Gesellschaft gekommen ist.  (Ihr hättet nur noch Andi treffen müssen - dann wär's perfekt gewesen!)



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...] Aber für mich war das ja auch vorerst mal die letzte winterliche beinharte Abendrunde... [...]


  Sehr schade! Du und deine unermüdliche Gosch werden uns fehlen... (Aber ich habe ja gestern eine ordentliche Portion  abbekommen und wenn ich mir jetzt am Wochenende noch eine Packung abhole, dann kann ich davon sicher ziemlich lang zehren )



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...] hab aufm Heimweg vom Holztor ein Auto gesehen mit dem Kennzeichen "BO-RG $$$"  [...]


 
Jetzt wird es mir hier mit euch aber langsam echt unheimlich...



Ripman schrieb:


> [...] so wie die Trackaufzeichnung aussieht, hätte es die eine oder andere Möglichkeit gegeben sich zu treffen. [...]


Habe auch schon überlegt, ob wir unterwegs irgendwo zwei Radler gesehen und euch nur nicht erkannt haben - kann mich aber nicht erinnern (war aber auch durch einen Mitfahrer meistens ziemlich abgelenkt... )



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...] passt Samstag besser, dann halten wir das doch schon mal grob fest


Ist eingeplant! Ich freu mich!

Dann bis morgen oder Dienstag oder so!

_Nicole_


----------



## schiggyf (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Winterradler,

ich wollte morgen auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen, max. 3 Std. mehr Zeit hab ich nicht.

Allerdings hält sich meine Begeisterung für Nackenheim doch stark in Grenzen. Ich hatte eher an eine Ober-Olmer und GoWa Runde gedacht. Grob geplant ist gegen 14 Uhr in MZ-Bretzenheim zu starten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Sehr schade! Du und deine unermüdliche Gosch werden uns fehlen... (Aber ich habe ja gestern eine ordentliche Portion  abbekommen und wenn ich mir jetzt am Wochenende noch eine Packung abhole, dann kann ich davon sicher ziemlich lang zehren )


Wie gesagt, ich wohne ja in einer Gegend, in der man sehr gut Radfahren und sich zutexten lassen kann...  Nur rechtzeitig melden!




nicoleII schrieb:


> Ist eingeplant! Ich freu mich!


Treffpunkt dann alternativ bei mir? Zeitpunkt...? Jemand Präferenzen (Jürgen/Jochen, falls am Start) ?


@ Frank III: ich bleibe morgen bewusst auf Asphalt (auch wenn das für mich eher untypisch ist). GoWa schaue ich mir dann nach der Umstellung von Winter- auf Sommer-Abendrunden-Modus mal genauer an.


----------



## Ripman (24. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich schon gefragt werde , würde ich für 14.00 Uhr plädieren. Beim Treffpunkt wäre ich flexibel.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Treffpunkt dann alternativ bei mir





Ripman schrieb:


> 14.00 Uhr


Eingelogt


----------



## schiggyf (24. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Frank III: ich bleibe morgen bewusst auf Asphalt (auch wenn das für mich eher untypisch ist). GoWa schaue ich mir dann nach der Umstellung von Winter- auf Sommer-Abendrunden-Modus mal genauer an.


Kein Problem. 
Da ich aber am Sonntag schon ne ausgedehnte Asphalttour mit dem Trennscheibenrad geplant habe wollte ich morgen ein wenig offroad unterwegs sein.
Euch noch viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Littlejohn (24. Februar 2012)

@Smubob: 14:00 Uhr bei Dir

Bis Morgen


----------



## Ripman (25. Februar 2012)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> @Smubob: 14:00 Uhr bei Dir
> 
> Bis Morgen



Berliner Siedlung? Wo da?

@Nicole: gemeinsame Anfahrt gefällig?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (25. Februar 2012)

Udo stößt auch dazu. Da er nicht sooo ortskundig ist, hole ich ihn an der Weisenauer Eisenbahnbrücke ab. Wir sehen uns dann in der Berliner Siedlung.

Bis später

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Berliner Siedlung? Wo da?


Schau mal auf dein Handy, da findest du irgendwo meine Adresse  (hatte ich dir gestern per SMS gesckickt...)




Ripman schrieb:


> Udo stößt auch dazu. Da er nicht sooo ortskundig ist, hole ich ihn an der Weisenauer Eisenbahnbrücke ab. Wir sehen uns dann in der Berliner Siedlung.


Ich habe ihm auch gerade geschrieben, wo der Treffpunkt ist. Für dich ist das doch ein ordentlicher Umweg?  Aber wie du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (25. Februar 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Udo stößt auch dazu. Da er nicht sooo ortskundig ist, hole ich ihn an der Weisenauer Eisenbahnbrücke ab. Wir sehen uns dann in der Berliner Siedlung.
> 
> Bis später
> 
> Jürgen



Wann und wo habt Ihr Euch bei der Eisenbahnbrücke verabredet? Würde mich mit einklinken.


----------



## Ripman (25. Februar 2012)

13:30h oben, auf der guten, also der Mainzer Seite 

Bis später

Jürgen


----------



## nicoleII (25. Februar 2012)

schiggyf schrieb:


> Hallo Winterradler,
> ich wollte morgen auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen, max. 3 Std. mehr Zeit hab ich nicht.
> Allerdings hält sich meine Begeisterung für Nackenheim doch stark in  Grenzen. [...]


Kann ich gut verstehen...  Dir auch viel Spaß - sowohl heute offroad als auch morgen 'on the road'!  (Den heutigen Treff 'Kleinaustraße 14 Uhr' hast du ja sicher gesehen, kommt für dich aber vermutlich aus Zeitgründen nicht in Frage?) Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch mal, eine gemeinsame winterliche Feierabendrunde zu fahren. Ansonsten sehen wir uns halt bald bei den sommerlichen Abendrunden! 



Ripman schrieb:


> @Nicole: gemeinsame Anfahrt gefällig?


 Ich denke mal, das hat sich für heute erledigt. (Ich wollte etwas früher da sein und möchte außen rum über die Felder fahren.) 

  Bis nachher! (In der Hoffnung, dass ich trotz meiner eher geringen Ortskenntnisse rechtzeitig alleine hinfinde )

_Nicole_


----------



## Ripman (25. Februar 2012)

Okeee! Mobilnummer kennste.


----------



## Ripman (25. Februar 2012)

Schöne Runde, die ich so bisher nur im Dunkeln abgefahren bin. Ist aber, wie gesagt, auch tagsüber sehr angenehm. Dazu noch eine nette Begleitung, ein pälzisch-hanseatisches Guideteam und geniales Vorfrühlingswetter. Das hat gepasst, dankeschön!

CU 

Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Ich fand die Runde auch super, genau die richtige Dosis Frischluft und Sonne zur besten Tagezeit, man hätte fast halbärmlig fahren können  Und ich war auch froh um die geselige Begleitung, so machts gleich nochmal so viel Spaß. 

Ein Sorry an der Stelle noch an Nicole, dass wir dich mit den Anstiegen und teilweise dem Tempo etwas geschafft haben... waren auch immerhin 350Hm auf 37km und das in gut 2h. Und keine Angst bzgl. einer Pfalz-Tour - da bin ich bergauf deutlich weniger angriffslustig als heute 

Machts gut Leute, man sieht sich


----------



## Littlejohn (26. Februar 2012)

Bei der Runde hat wieder alles gepasst (Begleitung, Routenwahl, Wetter, usw.)!  
@Smubob: Danke fürs Ausarbeiten und Zeigen!


----------



## nicoleII (26. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein Sorry an der Stelle noch an Nicole, dass wir dich mit den Anstiegen und teilweise dem Tempo etwas geschafft haben...


 O.k., dann verzichte ich mal darauf, dich wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Körperverletzung auf Schmerzensgeld und Schadensersatz zu verklagen.  (Bei den Feierabendrunden immer so harmlos tun und teilweise auch noch über die Geschwindigkeit lamentieren und gestern dann locker flockig ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken so ein Tempo vorlegen! Unglaublich! Sind das bei dir die Frühlingsgefühle? )
  Ich war jedenfalls ziemlich erleichtert, als mir meine Tachodatenauswertung hinterher sagte, dass ich nicht todkrank bin, sondern einfach nur über meinem Level unterwegs war. Wenigstens war das Wetter superklasse! (an viel mehr kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern )



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> a.nienie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > den michael kriegen wir bis zum frühling auch noch fit.
> ...


  Ich würde mal sagen, das Projekt können wir als erledigt abhaken 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und keine Angst bzgl. einer Pfalz-Tour - da bin ich bergauf deutlich weniger angriffslustig als heute


 Ja, ja - dir traue ich nicht mehr! Ich hab' jetzt Angst!  
   Ich drücke dir für morgen die Daumen! Klotz heute noch mal richtig ran, dann klappt das auch! Du schaffst das!!! 
Wir sehen dich dann hoffentlich zur feierlichen Abschlussveranstaltung. 

Alle anderen treffen sich wie immer zur Feierabendrunde nächsten* Dienstag um 18:15 Uhr am Schlosstor*! 

_Nicole_


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Bei den Feierabendrunden immer so harmlos tun und teilweise auch noch über die Geschwindigkeit lamentieren und gestern dann locker flockig ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken so ein Tempo vorlegen! Unglaublich! Sind das bei dir die Frühlingsgefühle?


Zufall, Tagesform, eine Verschiebung im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum... ich bin unschuldig!  Und Frühlingsgefühle hab ich normal nicht in den Beinen... 




nicoleII schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, das Projekt können wir als erledigt abhaken


*räusper* am 12. Mai muss ich das hier schaffen:






...und will danach nicht kurz vor klinisch tot sein! Davon bin ich noch ein Stück weg, denke ich. 




nicoleII schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir für morgen die Daumen! Klotz heute noch mal richtig ran, dann klappt das auch! Du schaffst das!!!
> Wir sehen dich dann hoffentlich zur feierlichen Abschlussveranstaltung.


Danke! Hab grad was gefuttert, jetzt noch einen kräftigen Cappuccino, dann gehts weiter, TSCHAKKA!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppes01 (28. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen,
also, ich verstehe das auf die schnelle so richtig?:
heute abend ist wieder normale feierabendrunde.. die runde für alle geschwindigkeitsklassen? 
ich bin mal wieder dabei, VG peppes


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2012)

ja. jeder in seinem persönlichen ruhepuls


----------



## Cynthia (28. Februar 2012)

peppes01 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> also, ich verstehe das auf die schnelle so richtig?:
> heute abend ist wieder normale feierabendrunde.. die runde für alle geschwindigkeitsklassen?
> ich bin mal wieder dabei, VG peppes




 Happy trails!


----------



## nicoleII (28. Februar 2012)

Acht Biker und -innen im Dunkeln auf verschlungenen Pfaden - war wieder eine super Tour!  Vielen Dank Jürgen!!  Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! 

  @ peppes: Schade, dass du doch nicht dabei warst, aber es gibt ja noch ein paar Gelegenheiten...

  Bis Donnerstag!

_Nicole_


----------



## a.nienie (29. Februar 2012)

war entspannt. jürgen wie immer ortskundig unterwegs.


----------



## Ripman (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (29. Februar 2012)

Schöne Runde! Danke Jürgen!


----------



## Ripman (1. März 2012)

Schee wars wieder, vielen Dank Helge. Endlich mal wieder ein paar Höhenmeter 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Littlejohn (1. März 2012)

Mir hats auch wieder sehr gefallen! 
Nur der Nebel hat gestört....
Danke Helge


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2012)

höhenmeter? die hat wohl alle der jürgen abgegriffen.
angenehme abwechslung über die dunkle waldautobahn


----------



## Ripman (2. März 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> höhenmeter?



Immerhin gings 2x über die Brücke und den Umsetzer auf der Hohen Wurzel ham wir auch gesehen


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2012)

stimmt


----------



## nicoleII (2. März 2012)

Schön, dass gestern zum meteorologischen Frühlingsanfang offenbar die meisten Biker wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht waren und sich so zahlreich und gut gelaunt zu einer munteren Feierabendrunde eingefunden haben!  Und die Tour war mal wieder was Neues und einfach nur klasse!  Vielen Dank Helge!

Bis die Tage
_Nicole_


----------



## Lampenschirm (6. März 2012)

Jippie, ich habe wieder alle Bremsen am Rad und es ist frisch geputzt und liegt schon im Auto vorm Büro, heißt ich komme heute endlich mal wieder mit. Trefft ihr euch immernoch am Rhein? (Meine letzte Anwesenheit ist ja schon etwas her...)


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2012)

treffpunkt wie gehabt.
1815
aber ich glaube ich habe heute keine lust.


----------



## mbonsai (6. März 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> treffpunkt wie gehabt.
> 1815
> aber ich glaube ich habe heute keine lust.



zuviel Sonne iss klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> zuviel Sonne iss klar




nö, wurde zum streeten abgeworben.


----------



## nicoleII (6. März 2012)

Lampenschirm schrieb:


> Jippie, ich habe wieder alle Bremsen am Rad und es ist frisch geputzt und liegt schon im Auto vorm BÃ¼ro,  ...


 
Na, das sind ja beste Voraussetzungen - jetzt musst du es nur noch schaffen, auch rechtzeitig die Kurve zu kratzen... Da bin ich ja mal gespanntâ¦
  Bis spÃ¤ter allerseits!


----------



## Lampenschirm (6. März 2012)

Ich werde definitiv rechzeitig die Kurve kratzen, muss nur aufpassen dass ich sie nicht zu stark kratze, habe heute mal Klicks am Rädchen... Das wird ein Fest


----------



## nicoleII (6. März 2012)

Na, wie gut, dass du dich angemeldet hattest.  Und ich hoffe Frank hat dich noch gut nach Hause geleitet!?

  Das war heute wieder eine schöne Tour hoch und runter und hin und her durch die Weinberge bei sternenklarem Himmel und bester Fernsicht!  Vielen Dank Jochen!


  Bis Donnerstag!
_Nicole_


----------



## Ripman (7. März 2012)

Mir hats auch gefallen, besonders, weil kein Ortsschild-Sprint stattfand 

Hoffe, Ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## der wahre H. (7. März 2012)

Die Runde war mal wieder dank Jochen´s innovativer Schlenker eine runde Sache, auch wenn´s mit den Temperaturen in den Keller ging. Einen Sprint hinter dem Deich habe ich allerdings vermerkt ( Punkteabzug wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit ? ).


----------



## nicoleII (7. März 2012)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Einen Sprint hinter dem Deich habe ich allerdings vermerkt ( Punkteabzug wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit ? ).


 
Ach komm, der war doch bloß angedeutet, der zählt nicht!


----------



## Ripman (7. März 2012)

Angedeutet? Ich glaubs ja nicht. 

Als rollender Zuschauer hatte ich Euren Speed deutlich jenseits von 30km/h geschätzt und ich war auch schon mit über 20km/h unterwegs.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Punkteabzug wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit ?


Ich dachte immer, wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit kriegt man nur Punkte dazu, keine abgezogen? 


Ich habe die ganze letzte Woche mein Trainingspensum schleifen lassen, nur für eine kleine endlich-mal-wieder-off-road-Runde hat's gereicht. Dafür habe ich mir für gestern selbst auferlegt, Buße zu tun - "Überkompensation" ist das Stichwort  Da der Gäsbock ja langsam seinen 1,5km hohen und 56km langen Schatten voraus wirft, habe ich mal (im Soft-Modus auf Straße) getestet, wie höhenmeterfest ich derzeit bin... Experiment geglückt und ich kann heute sogar noch laufen 

Werde mal schauen, wie es mit meinen anderen Plänen in Mainz zusammenpasst und mich evtl. nächste Woche nochmal bei einer Runde anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2012)

genau, renntraining in mz


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

Der Gäsbock ist kein Rennen  Das Training gestern war auch eher gemütlich, der Schnitt lag nur bei ~20...


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2012)

weiss ich doch. man kann aber auch ohne rennen schnell fahren. 
zb wenn man helges erkältungstropfen nimmt


----------



## Lampenschirm (8. März 2012)

Klar, bin auch mit ausgefallenem Licht und Plattn noch gut heim gekommen. Aber ein bischen Schwund ist bei so ner Tour eben einzuplanen^^ Super, dass es nochmal geklappt hat. Dienstag bin ich hoffentlich heile aus der Schweiz zurück, dann wäre ich nochmal dabei. Würde das aber ankündigen.


----------



## Ripman (9. März 2012)

War wieder mal ne schöne Runde. Abwechselungsreiche Strecke, Guidetausch etwa zur Halbzeit, interessante rheinhessische Hohlwege und ein Besuch bei Costa, dankeschön!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## nicoleII (9. März 2012)

Das war gestern wohl eine ziemlich einzigartige Ausfahrt, denn der tief stehende rötliche Vollmond am Horizont war einfach nur genial!  
Vielen Dank an die beiden Guides für die abwechslungsreiche Runde! (Fand es aber auch ganz schön anstrengend - dennoch habe ich noch einen sehr schönen Moonlight-Nightride drangehängt)

  Bis Dienstag!

_Nicole_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lampenschirm (13. März 2012)

Heyho, wäre heute wieder dabei. Falls es doch zu knapp wird, rufe ich nochmal an. Bis gleich


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (13. März 2012)

Huhu, würde diesen Donnerstag (15.3.12) auch gern mal mitkommen 

Frage an nicole 2 ... nimmste mich mit?

gruß


----------



## Ripman (13. März 2012)

Im Dunklen mit ner starken Lampe den "Grauen Stein" neu entdeckt. Wunderbar! Danke fürs Vornewechfahren Helge.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## nicoleII (14. März 2012)

Das war gestern wieder eine sehr, sehr schöne Runde!  Zügige Anfahrt, gemäßigt hoch, ein wenig quer durch den dunklen Wald und rasant wieder runter  das war 'ne runde und sehr gelungene Sache! Vielen Dank Helge! Und zum Abschluss gab es dann noch eine Einkehr der etwas anderen Art

     Da morgen Abend um 19:00 Uhr die Jahreshauptversammlung unseres Clubs auf dem Programm steht (!), aber einige Süchtige deshalb nicht auf die gemeinschaftliche Ausfahrt verzichten wollen, starten wir ausnahmsweise mal früher und drehen vorher noch schnell ein kurze Runde:

*Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag, den 15.03.2012*​ *Start um **17:30 Uhr am Schlosstor*​ 
  Wer also auch Lust und so früh Zeit hat, ist wie immer willkommen! 

Bis morgen!
_Nicole_

  @ Goldener_Reiter: Bist du trotz der geänderten Startzeit dabei?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (14. März 2012)

Grundsätzlich ja!

Fahren wir dann nach der Runde direkt zur hauptversammlung?

@ NicoleII: Lass uns mal ne Uhrzeit ausmachen.


----------



## hillfreak (14. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin morgen wieder dabei, auch um 17.30 Uhr ...

Bis morgen am Schlosstor
 Frank II


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2012)

isch guck.


----------



## nicoleII (15. März 2012)

@ Goldener_Reiter: Habe dir eine PN geschickt. 

Bis heute abend allerseits! 
_Nicole_


----------



## nicoleII (16. März 2012)

Das war eine ungewohnt helle, aber nicht weniger spaßige Runde mit einer guten kleinen Truppe - danke an die beiden Guides! Am Besten fand ich den gemeinschaftlichen Ortsschild-Weizenbier-Schluss-oderwasauchimmer-Sprint, bei dem alle mitgezogen haben! So lob ich mir das! 

Bis Dienstag! (wenn ich das Wochenende halbwegs heil überstehe )

_Nicole_


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> ... Am Besten fand ich den gemeinschaftlichen Ortsschild-Weizenbier-Schluss-oderwasauchimmer-Sprint, bei dem alle mitgezogen haben! So lob ich mir das!


der war echt nicht schlecht. leider waren wir viel zu früh am domblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (19. März 2012)

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus, wird gefahren und wenn ja, wann?


----------



## nicoleII (19. März 2012)

Ja, auch trotz des morgigen astronomischen Frühlingsanfangs und der dazu passenden Witterung drehen wir noch weiterhin unsere winterlichen Feierabendrunden (zur Saisonvorbereitung nun mit ein paar Höhenmetern mehr und/oder alternativ etwas höherem Tempo )
*18:15 Uhr ab Schlosstor*​  Bis morgen! 
_Nicole_


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2012)

wenn die bodenturner heute nicht wollen, fahre ich mit Euch.


----------



## sam060669 (20. März 2012)

Ich bin heute abend dabei 

Bis später

Sam
PS: (jetzt ganz leise in der Frühling)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Ja, auch trotz des morgigen astronomischen Frühlingsanfangs und der dazu passenden Witterung drehen wir noch weiterhin unsere winterlichen Feierabendrunden (*zur Saisonvorbereitung nun mit ein paar Höhenmetern mehr und/oder alternativ etwas höherem Tempo *)


Na das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht  Diese Woche klappts bei mir wohl nicht, aber nächste Woche Dienstag steht fest im Kalender 

@ Nicole: Danke auch fürs auf-dem-Laufenden-halten


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2012)

bin raus für heute.

aber nächsten DI nerv ich den smudo und den rest


----------



## der wahre H. (20. März 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bin raus für heute.
> 
> [/SIZE]



Wer soll dann heute Tempo machen ?

 Wie wär´s heute mit dem Grauen Stein andersrum ?


----------



## nicoleII (20. März 2012)

sam060669 schrieb:


> PS: (jetzt ganz leise in der Frühling)


Sehr schön!  Aber sonst hätte ich dich ja auch nicht mehr mitfahren lassen (oder nur 10 Meter hinter uns). 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Nicole: Danke auch fürs auf-dem-Laufenden-halten


Aber gerne doch!



der wahre H. schrieb:


> Wie wär´s heute mit dem Grauen Stein andersrum ?


  Sehr gerne!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bis gleich!


----------



## Luzie (20. März 2012)

Danke Helge,
für die schöne Strecke, es hat sich fast wie Samstag angefühlt... und dabei als Zugabe noch so einen schönen Sonnenuntergang... 

Bis demächst mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (20. März 2012)

De graue Stein is rischdisch- oder annersrum immer widder für ne nette Nachtreiterei gut. Hat Schbass gemacht.

Bis die Tage

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (21. März 2012)

Wie lange führt ihr diesen Treff noch durch? Bis die GoWa-Treffs offiziell wieder anfangen?


----------



## der wahre H. (21. März 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wie lange führt ihr diesen Treff noch durch? Bis die GoWa-Treffs offiziell wieder anfangen?



Nächsten Dienstag findet mit Guide Ripman die feierliche Abschlußrunde statt, für die noch einmal extra von Nicole gepostet werden wird. 

Bis zum offizellen Beginn der Biketreffs sind dann ab Donnerstag, dem 29.03., Avant-Biketreff-Runden ab Vierzehn-Nothelfer-Kapelle mit Überraschungscharakter geplant.


----------



## Luzie (21. März 2012)

Ich bin morgen wieder mit dabei...


----------



## nicoleII (21. März 2012)

Schön, dass sich gestern auch zum zweiten Frühlingsanfang wieder so viele Leute eingefunden hatten!  Zum Auftakt gab es eine sehr schöne Abendstimmung am Wasser, später hat ein tierlieber Mitfahrer den Kröten im Wald über den Weg geholfen (wenn auch erstmal etwas lieblos  und vermutlich auf die falsche Seite  ) und wir haben alle mal wieder gelernt, dass man sich auf GPS-Angaben nicht immer verlassen kann  

Morgen findet die* letzte reguläre winterliche Feierabendrunde* vor der Zeitumstellung statt. 
 Wer also Lust hat, noch mal ein bisschen im Dunkeln zu fahren, kommt vorbei:​ 
*Donnerstag, den 22. März 2012, 18:15 Uhr ab Schlosstor
*
Bis morgen!​ _Nicole_


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aber nächsten DI nerv ich den smudo und den rest


Aber gern  Fand es auch schade, dass ich dich nicht beim HT-Treffen nerven konnte.


Wird die Abschlussrunde denn auch (fast) ausschließlich on-the-road gefahren oder wird da zur Feier des Tages, und weil uns die Zeitumstellung zusätzliches Licht spendiert, auch die Umstellung von Trekking- auf Gelände-Modus zelebriert? Ich werde wohl mit dem Straßenhobel nach MZ anreisen, daher hätte ich nächste Woche wohl die Wahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (22. März 2012)

Huhu Michael,

die Strecke verläuft weitgehend On-Road, weil wir nicht vorhersehen konnten, wie kommende Woche das Wetter sein wird.
Eine alternative Streckenführung würde bei feuchter Witterung Fango (hoch 10) bedeuten 

Bis dahin

Jürgen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (22. März 2012)

Heute könnte ich es mit dem HT mal schaffen mitzuradeln ...!

gruß

GR


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2012)

... und ich dachte DO ist die schnelle runde.


----------



## nicoleII (22. März 2012)

unbedingt! und insbesondere heute! - habe heute nämlich ausnahmsweise nur wenig Zeit und muss schnell wieder nach Hause - vielleicht komme ich aber auch gar nicht, dann könnt ihr schön langsam fahren und ohne mich WP-Punkte sammeln  - also nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> die Strecke verläuft weitgehend On-Road, weil wir nicht vorhersehen konnten, wie kommende Woche das Wetter sein wird.
> Eine alternative Streckenführung würde bei feuchter Witterung Fango (hoch 10) bedeuten


Ok, dann kann ich ja ggf. zum Kräfte sparen das leichter rollende Radl nehmen, falls ich vom Montag noch zu platt sein sollte.

Fango-Packung? Als ob das was Neues wäre auf den Abendrunden... ich sage nur "Feldweg weg"  (gell, Jochen )


----------



## Ripman (22. März 2012)

Wieder mal hinter Frank hergehechelt wie kein Mensch 
Aber ... ob mans glaubt oder nicht, es hat Spass gemacht.

Bis die Tage

Jürgen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (22. März 2012)

Danke Frank 2 !!! ciao


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2012)

frank wie immer herr der lage.
war ein spass. und *die zwei* vorne konnten trotzdem noch dadaistische manifeste ausarbeiten.

wir nähern uns der saison. wird zeit dass der WP endlich vorbei ist und man wieder vernünftig radfahren kann


----------



## Ripman (23. März 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> und *die zwei* vorne konnten trotzdem noch dadaistische manifeste ausarbeiten.



Bedingt dadurch, dass der Sauerstoff in den Beinen gebraucht wurde, blieb für die Birne nicht mehr genug übrig, um ganze Sätze artikulieren zu können  Aber.... DADA ist nicht GaGa


----------



## nicoleII (24. März 2012)

Liebe Freunde der winterlichen Feierabendrunden!

  Es ist endgültig Frühling, sowohl meteorologisch, als auch astronomisch, als auch 'in Echt'.  Und heute Nacht werden auch noch die Uhren auf Sommerzeit umgestellt. Dies bedeutet das Ende unserer Winterrunden.  Daher verabschieden wir uns am Dienstag mit einer Abschlusstour von diesem lieb gewonnen Ritual. Wir treffen uns ein letztes Mal zur gewohnten Zeit am gewohnten Ort. Dann geht es wie immer mit einem ortskundigen Guide und vielen netten Mitfahrern kreuz und quer durch die Gegend - dieses mal allerdings ganz ungewohnt bei Tageslicht.  Unterwegs wartet die übliche Schinderei auf uns und am Ende zur Belohnung eine nette Weinstube in Hechtsheim.  

Hier möchten wir noch einmal bei Speis und Trank einen geselligen Abend miteinander verbringen, den Guides huldigen, uns an lustige kalte Ausfahrten erinnern und uns von unseren Winterrunden verabschieden.

*Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn noch einmal viele der winterharten
Feierabendrundler/-innen bei der Abschlussrunde dabei wären!

*​ *Dienstag, den 27.3.2012, 18:15 Uhr, ab Schlosstor Mainz

*​    Wer nicht mit einkehren möchte, muss also ab Hechtsheim alleine nach Hause finden . Wer auch Hunger und Durst stillen möchte, meldet sich bitte unbedingt an (die Plätze sind begrenzt!). Anmeldung bis allerspätestens Montagabend entweder hier im Forum oder per PN/E-mail bei mir. (Natürlich gibt es in der Weinstube auch Weizenbier (und die Wirtin/der Wirt ist entsprechend vorgewarnt ))

  Wir sehen uns!! 

_i.A. _
_Nicole_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. März 2012)

bin dabei ohne Einkehr!

gruß


----------



## Littlejohn (25. März 2012)

Bin auch dabei. Mit Einkehr.


----------



## Ripman (25. März 2012)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.


  AHOI!! Willkommen zurück .

Auch dabei (Uschi + Jürgen) mit Einkehr.


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2012)

dabei. ohne einkehr.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. März 2012)

Da simmer dabei!  Bei Ausfahrt wie auch Einkehr.

(sofern ich heil in MZ ankomme)


----------



## marcel1981 (26. März 2012)

Abschlusstour? GEIL ! Da mach ich mit!  .....
..... Einkehr auch!


----------



## Luzie (26. März 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei, ohne Einkehr...
bis morgen


----------



## schiggyf (26. März 2012)

Nabend Winterradler,
bei der Abschlußtour wäre ich auch nochmal gerne dabei, mit Einkehr, wenn noch Platz vorhanden.


----------



## Doppelherz (27. März 2012)

Wir sind dabei. Wie schon auf anderem Weg angekündigt, auch bei der Einkehr.

Bis später
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (27. März 2012)

Absage! Fahre doch in den Taunus! Viel Spaß


----------



## nicoleII (27. März 2012)

marcel1981 schrieb:


> Abschlusstour? [...] Da mach ich mit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, es war von winterharten Feirabendrundlern die Rede und nicht von Leuten, die wir bloß hinterher bei der Einkehr in Zivil getroffen haben!  Na gut, du darfst trotzdem mit!  



schiggyf schrieb:


> [...] mit Einkehr, wenn noch Platz vorhanden.


   Das sollte noch hinhauen. 

Es dürfen sich natürlich gerne noch weitere Mitfahrer spontan anschließen und ihr könnt natürlich auch noch versuchen, Euch hinterher mit in die Weinstube zu quetschen - nun allerdings ohne Platzgarantie... 

  Ich freue mich auf heute Abend! 
_Nicole

_Und denkt trotz des momentanen Super-Sonnenscheins an Beleuchtung für die Heimfahrt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2012)

Denkt vor allem dran, euch mit Sonnenschutz einzureiben! Nicht, dass einige unserer Geschöpfe der Nacht im hellen Sonnenschein in Flammen aufgehen...! 

Bis später! Bin schon auf die Runde und die Weinstube gespannt


----------



## Lampenschirm (27. März 2012)

bin auch dabei. bis nachher


----------



## Littlejohn (27. März 2012)

Danke an den Guide für eine sehr schöne Abschlußrunde! Sie war sehr gelungen!
Danke an Nicole fürs schreiben, Reservieren und Organisieren.

Mir haben die Winterlichen Feierabendrunden sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
Danke an alle die dabei waren!

Bis die Tage

Jochen


----------



## der wahre H. (28. März 2012)

Da schließe ich mich vollumfänglich an und erinnere daran, dass es *morgen um 18.30 Uhr an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle* mit dem *Avant-Biketreff* weitergeht.

Bis dann

Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2012)

war sehr gut gestern. eine rießen gruppe.
der endspurt dürfte mit verlagerung in den GoWa leider geschichte sein...


----------



## nicoleII (28. März 2012)

Super, dass gestern noch mal so viele Leute am Start waren! War ein ungewohntes Gefühl, mit so einer großen Meute und bei Tageslicht zu fahren, aber es hat viel Spaß und Lust auf Mehr gemacht.  Danke an Ripman für die schöne zügige Abschlusstour! 

Von mir zum Schluss noch

​ *tausend Dank an die Mitinitiatoren und alle Guides der winterlichen Feierabendrunden!!! *

Danke für eure Bereitschaft zu guiden, für eure Ortskenntnisse, eure Zuverlässigkeit, euren Teamgeist und insbesondere für euren persönlichen Einsatz!!! Dass die Runden wirklich den ganzen Winter hindurch bei jeder Witterung regelmäßig stattgefunden haben, weil immer jemand am Treff war, dass ihr Euch immer wieder neue Routen ausgedacht und teilweise sogar in der Freizeit Erkundungsfahrten unternommen habt und dass es irgendwie jedes Mal allen wieder Spaß gemacht hat, das ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich außergewöhnlich!​ Danke auch an alle treuen Mitfahrer und auch an die gelegentlichen Gäste, die Abwechslung ins Team gebracht haben!​ Es war einfach nur klasse!​ ​ ***​ 

  Zum Glück geht es dank Helge ohne Pause mit den  vorsommerlichen Feierabendrunden ab GoWa weiter!  (Es gelten wie immer die üblichen Spielregeln, d.h. Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr, Helmpflicht, Ersatzschlauch etc. dabei und auch noch Beleuchtung für eventuelle Fahrten nach Sonnenuntergang!)



a.nienie schrieb:


> [...]der endspurt dürfte mit verlagerung in den GoWa leider geschichte sein...


Na, vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch die eine oder andere Gelegenheit, denn:


der wahre H. schrieb:


> [...] Avant-Biketreff-Runden  mit *Überraschungscharakter *[...]




Wir sehen uns morgen zum inoffiziellen Saisonauftakt!

_Nicole_


----------



## Luzie (28. März 2012)

Dem von Nicole geschriebenen kann ich mich nur anschließen... 

Danke allen Guides der winterlichen Feierabendrunde, es war schön mit euch unterwegs zu sein...  

bis bald im GoWa


----------



## nicoleII (29. März 2012)

Zur Erinnerung... 

ab heute, Donnerstag, den 29.3.2012*

'Avant-Bike-Treff'*

* 18:30 Uhr

14-Nothelfer-Kapelle, Gonsenheim*​ 
  Bis gleich!


----------



## Lampenschirm (29. März 2012)

na dann mal bis gleich ;-)


----------



## nicoleII (29. März 2012)

Schön war's! 



a.nienie schrieb:


> wir nähern uns der saison. wird zeit dass der WP endlich vorbei ist und man wieder vernünftig radfahren kann


es ist so weit! spaß statt punkte. extrem erholsam!


----------



## Ripman (30. März 2012)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Schön war's!



Fand ich auch, allerdings mit dem "neuen" Fahrrad auch ziemlich anstrengend


----------



## Littlejohn (30. März 2012)

Endlich wieder mal GoWa-Biken!


----------

